# The Ketogenic Diet



## SlideStop

I'm back on the wagon! 

A coworker of mine lost 80lbs doing the Ketogenic diet, so I figured I'd give it a try! 

Basically, you cut out all carbs, the max allotment I allow myself is 20-25g of NET carbs (carbs minus fiber) a day. Your body's main source of energy is glucose. When you stop consuming carbs your body can't use glucose for energy and it's forced to use fat for energy, aka Ketosis. Fat is more difficult for your body to burn so you end up burning more of it, even resting. 

I've only been doing it for 4 days so I cannot personally attest to to results, but I can vouch for how AWESOME it's. Unlike any other plan, like weight watchers, I feel satisfied by the food I'm eating! I don't care about skipping on bread, potatoes and rice because I like what I'm eating so much more (i.e., chicken salad, cabbage sautéed in bacon, salad with goat cheese and walnuts, cheese, etc). I can really see myself sticking with this for a very long time since I've found it, honestly, pretty effortless... minus the meal prep of course! :lol:

As for weight loss, nothing significant yet. I started calorie restriction on Novermber 18th and I was 242lbs. After starting the Keto diet I went up to 244lbs (I think my body was still burning through its glucose and glycogen). This morning I was 239. So again, not a tremendous weight change, but it's only been 4 days! Next time I'm off I think it will take measurements of my arms, legs, hips and neck. 

Now, you may be think "OMG ketosis is no good for you! It puts diabetics in the hospital!" This is different. This website should do a better job at explaining it then me: https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/2014/11/dka-nutritional-ketosis-are-not-the-same/

Yay! Officially in ketosis! 


My dinner last night, steak with cabbage sautéed in bacon, apple cider vinegar and a touch of stevia sweetener. 


The meal I packed for myself today. Leftover steak and cabbage. Salad with cucumbers, walnuts and crumpled bacon with sugar free raspberry vinegarette. Homemade chicken salad and two sugar free jellos. I work 12 hour shifts so I basically pack all my meals. 


Here's the breakdown of my daily macros. Yes, this is a high fat, moderate protein and low low low carb diet. I had 29g of carbs, but of those 7g were fiber... so 23 carbs for the day!


Any other low carb/no carb dieters out here? 
Any success stories?
Anyone want to share a recipe?


----------



## tinyliny

interesting. I sort of tried it once. it can be very satisfying. but, from what I'd read about it, most people dont' eat ENOUGH fat to go into true ketosis, and if you aren't IN ketosis, don't you just end up in normal metabolism, with a lot of fats? and if you eat too many carbs, all those fats turn to fat on you?


I am also a bit unsure about eating SO much meat. I know there is a lot of contradictory information on all of this, so it's not that i have a fixed mind about it. 

when hubby had heart surgery and was recovering, I asked them about this sort of diet, and they say they still want heart disease patients to stikc with a low fat diet. not strictly low fat, as they want you to have olive oil and avocado and such, but NOT a lot of meat. so, there are quite a lot of carbs, though they want you to get half you carbs from complex sources, like veggies.

I think, for weight loss, the ketosis is easier and faster. for heart health? not sure.


----------



## SlideStop

tinyliny said:


> interesting. I sort of tried it once. it can be very satisfying. but, from what I'd read about it, most people dont' eat ENOUGH fat to go into true ketosis, and if you aren't IN ketosis, don't you just end up in normal metabolism, with a lot of fats? and if you eat too many carbs, all those fats turn to fat on you?
> 
> 
> I am also a bit unsure about eating SO much meat. I know there is a lot of contradictory information on all of this, so it's not that i have a fixed mind about it.
> 
> when hubby had heart surgery and was recovering, I asked them about this sort of diet, and they say they still want heart disease patients to stikc with a low fat diet. not strictly low fat, as they want you to have olive oil and avocado and such, but NOT a lot of meat. so, there are quite a lot of carbs, though they want you to get half you carbs from complex sources, like veggies.
> 
> I think, for weight loss, the ketosis is easier and faster. for heart health? not sure.


I'm still very new to all this, and I've had a lot of questions myself. I bough a few books and I'm in the process of reading them myself. 

Going into ketosis isn't a matter of how much fat you eat. It's a matter of how many carbs you DONT. Your body will quickly run out of glucose and glycogen when you stop eat carb. Your body has no other choice then to use fat as it's main source of energy. Not only the fat you consume, but the fat you're storing! 

This diet isn't NOT a high protein diet, it's based around fat. Of course you shouldn't be gobbling up steak, covered in butter, and 1lb of bacon, you need to be eat GOOD fats too, like salmon, seeds, avocado, olive oil, etc. 

This is a pretty good article on heart health and the Keto diet: http://www.ketogenic-diet-resource.com/what-causes-heart-disease.html

And here is a legit study on the Ketogenic diet and obese people: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716748/

Maybe I will make an appointment with my PCP and get a set of labs drawn for a baseline, then I'll do it again in 3 months. I'll post the results here.


----------



## tinyliny

that's a great idea! the blood draw and labs thing. 

you go girl!


----------



## Eme1217

I started the Keto diet on October 10th of this year. I got sick and tired of being sick and tired. I did a LOT of research, and decided that this would be my best bet at saving my own life. So far in 2 months, I have lost 34 lbs. I no longer feel addicted to sugar of any kind. I never get angry when I get hungry anymore, because quite frankly I never get that hunger feeling anymore. Being hungry on Keto is more of a "yea I could eat something maybe" feeling. My blood work is better, my pre diabetes is gone, I have already bought a new pair of pants for work that are getting baggier by the day. I would suggest going to the reddit keto sub forum. It has been my bible and learning guide and support, a true wealth of information. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/
https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/wiki/faq
https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/5fzjg1/nsv_when_you_stop_obsessing_over_food/

If you decide to try this, know the facts. There is a LOT of rumor and mis information out there, and "fact" that is not fact based at all. Also, it helps to get over your fear of fat making you fat. Sugar or sugar + fat eaten together makes you fat. Still, eventually it all still boils down to CICO (calories in, calories out) Keto just makes this MUCH easier. Good luck!!


----------



## Eme1217

This recipe is now a dinner staple in our house:

Buffalo Chicken Jalapeno Popper Casserole

Each serving is 740 Calories, 61.2g Fats, 2.5g Net Carbs, and 31.8g Protein.
6 small Chicken Thighs.
6 slices Bacon.
3 medium Jalapenos (De-seed if you aren't a fan of spicy) - I use 2 tbsp canned -
12 oz. Cream Cheese.
1/4 cup Mayonnaise.
4 oz. Shredded Cheddar.
2 oz. Shredded Mozzarella Cheese.
1/4 cup Frank's Red Hot.


----------



## SlideStop

Thanks, Eme! That's amazing to hear! Working as a nurse I see it all. I don't want to be that obese old lady with hypertension, diabetes, CHF, and the whole gamet. It makes me so sad to think I'm looking at my future. I am also start to feel the impact on my joints. My knees hurt when I've had a long day on my feel, and I'm only 29! 

I've been following through the past 5 or so, but already my cravings have been sequelch. I ate my chicken salad around 10:45pm and I honestly wasn't even hungry for lunch by 3:30. Normally I'd be STARVING for lunch. Nope, not tonight! 

Going through the grocery store has greatly opened my eyes. Everything is reduced fat, no fat, etc, no one gives a hoot about the carbs though! 

Thank you for the recipe, I'm certainly going to make that! Sounds amazing! Maybe I'llcut the chicken into strips and bring this to a house party on Saturday. I should get a note book and compile a bunch of recipes I like for easy reference!!


----------



## Uze

I browse reddit a lot (Particularly the loseit subforum!) So I've heard about a ton of people on the keto diet. I've never looked into it myself, as I'm doing very well on my basic CICO diet (15.8 pounds down in 31 days!) but maybe if I start hitting plataeus I might look into it. The science behind it makes sense (Your body burning fat because it has no glucose to burn) but again I've never done my own research on it. But I think if you are losing weight and staying healthy on it, it must be doing something right for you. Congratulations by the way!! Keep it up! I only wish I had started last year I'd be so much farther along lol


----------



## Mulefeather

I managed to lose 80 pounds on Keto too  Sadly with stress and major upheavals in the past year and a half (had 3 immediate family members die, bought a house that took 2 months to find and 7 to actually purchase), I haven't kept up on it. I have plans to go back on it after the holidays are past and hopefully shed some of the weight I have gained back.

Be ready for a plateau, or slowing of weight loss at about the 3 week mark. It's only temporary, so don't get discouraged! 

Also, when you hit plateaus, start counting your calories. I hit a major slump of about 3 months at one point and it wasn't until I started seriously watching my calorie intake that I started losing weight again. Whenever I hit another slump, I re-adjusted my calories. 

Some of my favorite keto foods:

*Grilling Cheese (find it under the Tropical or Yanni brand in places that serve the Latino market)
*Almond flour polenta 
*Coconut flour cake/pancakes
*Fat Head pizza
*Pecans and Laughing Cow cheese wedges (nice for a small snack since the wedges are pre-measured, and pecans are SUPER low in carbs)


----------



## Bright Stride Equine

That is very interesting. Human nutrition is almost as fascinating as horse nutrition.

If you are eating more fat and less carbs, wouldn't it just work out the same?

Personally I am vegetarian but have recently been trying to get back to being really healthy. For me that means cutting back on carbs (because I freaking love carbs) and adding in more fruit and veg. Also working out at least 4 days a week. Honestly I feel SO much better. I wake up with energy and I am finding ways to avoid some carbs. I still probably eat the recommended amount of carbs but compared to what I used to eat it's good. I also forgot how much I loved working out and challenging my body. The goal for me is not the lose weight but just to be strong and healthy.


----------



## jenkat86

@SlideStop what is your chicken salad recipe?

Those of you that have done keto- did you have any sort of head aches or anything like that in the beginning? I tried it briefly a few years ago...but I'll admit, I know I had a lot of misinformation. 

I've been thinking about trying it again. I've also found the reddit forums and find that they are FULL of good info!

Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## greentree

Good for you, @SlideStop !!!

As you may remember, I am 2 years now on very low carb.....

It is SO amazing that my DH has lost 60 lbs, gone from pre diabetic to mid range normal on a1c, and become really alive in the last 2 years! Never been hungry. If he is hungry, he eats. 

We do not count or test anything, but it is a good idea to do it at first, to get an idea what you react to!

ETAjenkat giving up any addictive substance will give you withdrawals, lol!! It can take up to 2 weeks to get over....


----------



## Mulefeather

jenkat86 said:


> @*SlideStop* what is your chicken salad recipe?
> 
> Those of you that have done keto- did you have any sort of head aches or anything like that in the beginning? I tried it briefly a few years ago...but I'll admit, I know I had a lot of misinformation.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying it again. I've also found the reddit forums and find that they are FULL of good info!
> 
> Looking forward to your updates!


There is something called the "keto flu" that some people experience. It's actually flu-like symptoms and feels like you are either getting sick, or coming down with a cold. It's pretty much a lack of salt and electrolytes - some people drink a TON of water, and because of the lack of glycogen, you're also releasing a ton of water (IE, you are p***ing like a racehorse for a few days :lol. 

It's easy to correct, though - keep one of those bottles of chicken or beef boullion cubes on hand. If you feel crummy, put one in a coffee mug of hot water, dissolve and drink it. It happened to me once or twice and that perks you right up.


----------



## SlideStop

@Bright Stride Equine, not sure what you mean by the same? No carbs causes your buy to swap to a fat burning metabolism. I'd imagine this diet would be difficult to do as a vegetarian. I'm not one, but things like fruit as pretty much totally off the menu, except for occasional berries. Carbs and starchy foods, pasta, rice, bread, corn, etc are strictly prohibited. Not sure that leaves a lot for someone trying to stick to a vegetarian diet? 
@jenkat86, I love to make mine with rotisserie chicken, but that's cost prohibitive. Since I bought a chicken tonight to have for dinner and lunch I'll pick the bones clean to make some. Otherwise I buy the family pack of chicken breast, cube the meat, boil it (I think I over did it last time), then I toss it in a huge mixing bowl, cut it up, add celery salt, garlic powder and a little dash of stevia sweetener (I used to put a dash of honey in it). Comes out good, to me at least! I'm no chef! :lol: also, thus far I haven't had any head aches or "Keto flu". Could be because a week or so before I cut back to low carb before I went no carb. I didn't do it "cold turkey". 
@greentree, great to hear about your husband! I know there is no quick fix, magic or miracles. I hope I can stay this route for a good long while! When I'm hungry, I eat! And not food that I'm just "eh" about! I find that I'm not as hunger as often, and I'm satisfied way easier!


----------



## Eme1217

Keto flu can happen at anytime when you are in ketosis (fat burning mode) and it is almost always due to needing more salt. Other electrolytes like potassium, calcium, and magnesium are also nice to supplement on Keto. For me personally, I drink a lot or water, a lot of diet soda (yup, I'm an addict) a lot of Mio Electrolytes (Wildberry Blast!) and a lot of Powerade Zero. None of these have stalled my weight loss and I couldn't do this lifestyle without them.

It is so eye opening to do a bunch of scientific research and realize that everything low fat and fat free has TONS of added sugar. Things that you would not expect to have sugar, do. Learn what the names of sugar are and begin to read labels. Prepare to be shocked. (Fast food for me has been a huge huge huge wow moment. Everyone knows "fast food is bad," but did you know they add 2 types of sugar to the lettuce?!) 

Taking a chance on Keto has really truly changed and saved my life. I have never before felt the confidence I feel now. Not every diet works for every person, and I get that, but if I could say 1 thing of meaning in my life it would be to tell people to just_ try _this. It is a whole new world out there once you are not consumed by sugar. Also, some fruits have almost the same amount of sugar as a non diet coca cola. I'll stick with my bacon!


----------



## SlideStop

238.1 today!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I've been on a keto diet for a long time. I shoot for < 50 g Carbs daily, 100 g Protein and 80-100 oz of fluid intake. It's pretty much a way of life now. I actually went out to dinner the other night and tried to eat a dinner roll. Yeah, NO. Didn't even like it. I don't have a fat g target, just reach for low fat/non fat choices when available. 

@SlideStop - I try to skinny down my favorite recipes and I'm always up for trying new ones. I have one for meatloaf that I love. 

Every Day Meat Loaf
Ingredients

2
eggs, beaten
3/4
cup milk
2/3
cup fine dry bread crumbs or 2 cups soft bread crumbs
1/4
cup finely chopped onion
2
tablespoons snipped fresh parsley
1
teaspoon salt
1/2
teaspoon dried leaf sage, basil, or oregano, crushed
1/8
teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2
pounds lean ground beef, lamb, or pork
1/4
cup ketchup
2
tablespoons packed brown sugar
1
teaspoon dry mustard

Directions
In a medium bowl combine eggs and milk; stir in bread crumbs, onion, parsley, salt, sage, and pepper. Add ground meat; mix lightly. Lightly pat mixture into an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan.
Bake in a 350 degree F oven for 1 to 1-1/4 hours or until internal temperature registers 160 degrees F. Spoon off fat. In a bowl combine ketchup, sugar, and mustard; spread over meat. Bake for 10 minutes more. Let stand for 10 minutes before cutting into eight slices.
Makes 8 servings

My changes: 

For the Meatloaf: 

4 eggs (for binder)
No Bread Crumbs
No Milk ( without the crumbs, you don't need it)
1 small onion (Vidalia in season) finely chopped
1 t ground Sage
1 T dried Parsley (fresh if available)
1/2 t salt
1/2 t pepper (or to taste)
2 lb ground Turkey 
8 oz (by weight) shredded or sliced Mozarella

For Sauce Piquant:

1 c. Ketchup (sugar free)
1-2 T brown sugar, tightly packed
1 T ground Dry Mustard
1 T worcestershire sauce
1-2 T red wine vinegar (I like mine tangy, so I use 2 or more)
2 cloves garlic, crushed
⅛ tsp salt
pinch cayenne pepper

I follow the directions as written, just split the meat mixture in 1/2. Put the first half in the loaf pan and pat it down, add the mozarella cheese evenly over the top of that layer, then put the last 1/2 of the meat on top. Then back to directions as written. 

Nutrition info for the original recipe with nothing changed: 

Per serving: 225 kcal cal., 10 g fat (4 g sat. fat, 1 g polyunsaturated fat, 4 g monounsatured fat), 108 mg chol., 676 mg sodium, 13 g carb., 1 g fiber, 7 g sugar, 19 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

My version has fewer carbs and sugar and more protein.


----------



## KigerQueen

im going to have to try this. i need to lose a good 30lbs to back to my "healthy" weight.


----------



## jenkat86

I think I'm going to have to try this too. I've spent waaaay too much time the last three days reading up on it and Instagram stalking keto accounts. 

Little did I know my mom did this several years ago. I was talking to her about it this morning and she stated that during that time, she was at her healthiest weight, had normal lab results, lower cholesterol and was able to quit taking anti- depressants. 

I asked her why she stopped and she said it was because she just got lazy and fell into her old habits. So I think I'm going to ask her if she'd like to try it again...this time with me. 

Im excited!


----------



## SlideStop

Yesterday I made it through an entire house party would out eating a single thing that was crappy for me! I really wanted to make my own dish, but there was no time. I was very busy with an important task! :shock: Anywho, I brought some chicken salad and had that as a snack then had salad when I got home. 

The icing on the cake... on the way there my SO wanted Chic-Fil-a... I didn't even have 1 single nibble of a fry. 

In other news... this may be too much info BUT my undiagnosed IBS-D has gotten WAY better. Typically in a week I have several urgent, panic inducing, episodes of diarrhea. It's always 0 to I'm-gonna-poop-myself in the matter of minutes. Since I've start I have had ONE. And it didn't even feel that "urgent".


----------



## farmpony84

loving this thread. I lost 30 lbs on the atkins diet a couple years ago but I'm having a HARD time starting back up. I made it through today beautifully and then saw blueberry muffins in the pantry... I ate them.

Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Evil

SlideStop said:


> @Bright Stride Equine, not sure what you mean by the same? No carbs causes your buy to swap to a fat burning metabolism. I'd imagine this diet would be difficult to do as a vegetarian. I'm not one, but things like fruit as pretty much totally off the menu, except for occasional berries. Carbs and starchy foods, pasta, rice, bread, corn, etc are strictly prohibited. Not sure that leaves a lot for someone trying to stick to a vegetarian diet?


. :iagree:

When my horse died I hit an all-time weight high somewhere in the low 180s, and felt horrible. DH was also way too heavy, so we both tried the Atkin's diet, and we both lost a lot of weight: 30# for me and 50# for him. He eats meat - I don't - and he definitely fared better, and kept it off for the most part. I didn't, gained most of it back, and finally lost a total of 50 pounds by counting calories.
No meat, no grains, limited fruits, and NO COFFEE on Atkin's was really hard!


----------



## tinyliny

do, Captain Evil, how do you eat now, in order to keep the weight off?

( I just had to laugh at differing perspectives. I would be pleased to be in the low 180's)


----------



## jenkat86

No coffee...

I would die.


----------



## SlideStop

jenkat86 said:


> No coffee...
> 
> I would die.


Bulletproof coffee... 0 carbs!


----------



## Capparouge

I much prefer "carb cycling for fatloss" cals in check and just below needed and 1-2 days high carb/cheat days and 2-3 med and 2-3 low carb days and repeat. it shocks body and gives better fatloss IMO. better than starving self and fatloss stalls as the body trys to keep it (survival mechanism)


----------



## SlideStop

@Eme1217 Buffalo chicken casserole is in the oven!!


----------



## greentree

If you need some good recipes, try "Well Fed" by Melissa Joulwain. She has 2 books that have been a lifesaver for me, because I love to cook, and we like a lot of flavor in food. 

For us, low carb is very easy to maintain. Treat it like a life-threatening allergy. Tell people "I DO NOT eat that", instead of "I CAN'T have (or eat) that". It just shifts the paradigm a bit. Like quitting smoking, or any other habit or addiction.

I am completely convinced that the addictive substances in our diet are also responsible for a lot of the negative body image issues that we have. Once those are cleaned up, because they affect EVERY cell in our body, we begin to feel HUMAN again, and that good feeling allows us to shift one more paradigm, and you get your entire life back!


----------



## jenkat86

SlideStop said:


> Bulletproof coffee... 0 carbs!


So I made this this morning...and OMG.

It's GOOOOOOD!


----------



## SlideStop

jenkat86 said:


> So I made this this morning...and OMG.
> 
> It's GOOOOOOD!


Welcome to low carb living, not dieting! :wink:


----------



## SlideStop

greentree said:


> If you need some good recipes, try "Well Fed" by Melissa Joulwain. She has 2 books that have been a lifesaver for me, because I love to cook, and we like a lot of flavor in food.
> 
> For us, low carb is very easy to maintain. Treat it like a life-threatening allergy. Tell people "I DO NOT eat that", instead of "I CAN'T have (or eat) that". It just shifts the paradigm a bit. Like quitting smoking, or any other habit or addiction.
> 
> I am completely convinced that the addictive substances in our diet are also responsible for a lot of the negative body image issues that we have. Once those are cleaned up, because they affect EVERY cell in our body, we begin to feel HUMAN again, and that good feeling allows us to shift one more paradigm, and you get your entire life back!


Thanks! I'll pick up those book! 

Maybe I should just flat out say I'm allergic to carbs. I've seen people with wayyyy weirder allergies. You're right, it is almost like an addiction. As soon as I mention to anyone that I'm doing no carbs they immediately say "OMG! I could never do that! That's way too hard!" Once you break free from the carbs it's really not.


----------



## jenkat86

SlideStop said:


> Maybe I should just flat out say I'm allergic to carbs. I've seen people with wayyyy weirder allergies. You're right, it is almost like an addiction. As soon as I mention to anyone that I'm doing no carbs they immediately say "OMG! I could never do that! That's way too hard!" Once you break free from the carbs it's really not.


So I'll admit that in the past I've always had the mindset of, "I could never do that, I love bread and pasta too much!" But I think it's really just an excuse. The truth is I couldn't do ANYTHING long term, i.e. counting calories, exercising...whatever...because I just plain and simple didn't WANT to do it. 

I've only been doing this for three days, but in all honesty- it's not been that bad. I had one pretty bad sugar craving last night, but I was able to squash it with a tablespoon of peanut butter. Also, for me- it's a lot easier to figure out things to make that my DH will eat also. 

But yeah...I was talking to a guy at work about it today and he was like, "I've always heard that people that eat low carb will gain all their weight back as soon as they stop." Well...clearly what I was doing before made me giant...and if I don't change those HABITS I'll always be giant...soooo??? Yeah...people. They bug me.


----------



## SlideStop

I weighed in at 236.6 when I woke up!  

My family, mostly my MIL, have been less then supportive. As soon as I mention to my MIL what diet I'm on she starts in with the "that's no good for you" "you're going to gain weight" and calling it "the bacon diet". She preaches about "being healthy" and buying low fat everything, BUT she makes a side of white rice with every meal (thanks to being Colombian). Maybe that's why my SO and my FIL are so over weight? Leave the skin on the chick and toss the rice! 

Ok... rant over! 

Last night I made that DELICIOUS casserole mentioned earlier. WOW is was awesome! I also made home made pesto. It's didn't come out to fabulous, a little bit to parmasan for my taste, but it should go good on some zucchini noodles with some mozzarella cheese! 

And chicken salad. Can't forget the chicken salad. This should really be called the chicken salad diet!


----------



## SlideStop

jenkat86 said:


> So I'll admit that in the past I've always had the mindset of, "I could never do that, I love bread and pasta too much!" But I think it's really just an excuse. The truth is I couldn't do ANYTHING long term, i.e. counting calories, exercising...whatever...because I just plain and simple didn't WANT to do it.
> 
> I've only been doing this for three days, but in all honesty- it's not been that bad. I had one pretty bad sugar craving last night, but I was able to squash it with a tablespoon of peanut butter. Also, for me- it's a lot easier to figure out things to make that my DH will eat also.
> 
> But yeah...I was talking to a guy at work about it today and he was like, "I've always heard that people that eat low carb will gain all their weight back as soon as they stop." Well...clearly what I was doing before made me giant...and if I don't change those HABITS I'll always be giant...soooo??? Yeah...people. They bug me.


Of course if you'll gain all of it back! You don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out. :lol: After doing the low carb diet you can to go back to eating a healthy amount of carbs. Not pancakes for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch and a huge bowl of pasta for dinner. Honestly, this diet has proven (to me) to be so sustainable I think it would be easy to go light on the carbs even when I'm trying to maintain.

And PS... Sugar free jello and whip cream is very good at squishing the sweet tooth.


----------



## CHIRO4HORSES

*ketogenic diet*

There is a great weight loss program that really works at reducing the fat without muscle wasting, as in most diets. The program is by Ideal Protein, (idealprotein.com), and the results are amazing.


----------



## jenkat86

I made some chicken salad last night for my lunches this week. I couldn't get the flavor quite right, so I added franks hot sauce and that did the trick. 

My DH and I both harvested deer this year, so we had a lot of summer sausage and jerky made up. I've been taking that to work to snack on instead of relying on the vending machine. 

I know I'll get in my ruts and have bad days, but usually by day three I'm over it because It's hard and I'm hating life. But this has been surprisingly easy. Easy enough for me to keep going, but also easy enough for me to wonder, "ok what am I doing wrong?" I was a little worried that I would run out of energy halfway through my ride tonight...but I just kept going. I felt good.


----------



## SlideStop

jenkat86 said:


> I made some chicken salad last night for my lunches this week. I couldn't get the flavor quite right, so I added franks hot sauce and that did the trick.
> 
> My DH and I both harvested deer this year, so we had a lot of summer sausage and jerky made up. I've been taking that to work to snack on instead of relying on the vending machine.
> 
> I know I'll get in my ruts and have bad days, but usually by day three I'm over it because It's hard and I'm hating life. But this has been surprisingly easy. Easy enough for me to keep going, but also easy enough for me to wonder, "ok what am I doing wrong?" I was a little worried that I would run out of energy halfway through my ride tonight...but I just kept going. I felt good.


Bravo!!! 

I had the same feelings too! "It couldn't be this easy" I thought. It can, oh yes it can! 

I wish I had some homemade venison jerky! All the store bought jerkys have too many carbs.


----------



## greentree

SlideStop said:


> I weighed in at 236.6 when I woke up!
> 
> My family, mostly my MIL, have been less then supportive. As soon as I mention to my MIL what diet I'm on she starts in with the "that's no good for you" "you're going to gain weight" and calling it "the bacon diet". She preaches about "being healthy" and buying low fat everything, BUT she makes a side of white rice with every meal (thanks to being Colombian). Maybe that's why my SO and my FIL are so over weight? Leave the skin on the chick and toss the rice!
> 
> Ok... rant over!
> 
> Last night I made that DELICIOUS casserole mentioned earlier. WOW is was awesome! I also made home made pesto. It's didn't come out to fabulous, a little bit to parmasan for my taste, but it should go good on some zucchini noodles with some mozzarella cheese!
> 
> And chicken salad. Can't forget the chicken salad. This should really be called the chicken salad diet!


Exactly why I do NOT call this a DIET.... It is not....My family eats until they are full, counts NOTHING, and loses weight! Not to mention energetic and HAPPY.
Once you get a picture of what the grains and sugar were actually DOING to your body and MIND, you begin to see a bigger picture. When you can FEEL any carb (by having it suck the energy right out of you as your blood sugar spikes and crashes), then you begin to wonder what the bigger picture really looks like!
Love, LuLu Lunatic (lol)


----------



## jenkat86

So my chicken salad met it's certain death today on the break room floor. I about had a mini panic attack because I only had about 20 minutes for lunch, which meant I couldn't go to my favorite salad bar- I needed something FAST and I didn't want to totally ruin my progress from a fast food restaurant. 

WENDY'S FOR THE WIN!

I ordered a baconator with no bun and no ketchup. Now, I've never really tried to eat a burger without a bun so I wasn't too sure how it would work, but when I got back to my desk I found this wonderfully packaged little beauty, along with a fork and knife!









I try to stay away from fast food as much as I can, but I was relieved to find something that wasn't horrible. The calorie count is a little higher than I like for lunch, but the macros are pretty good: 740 cals/ 3 carbs/ 55 fat/ 50 protein. 

I'm not going to make it a weekly ritual- but it's nice to know I didn't ruin my progress and that it is relatively easy to stick to a keto diet while eating out...not to mention it was good. Really good.


----------



## SlideStop

Not gonna lie, I've been pining for a baconator. Working nights has, unfortunately, giving me a taste for fast food. P


----------



## greentree

That looks amazing...I can no longer even go near Wendy's....the smell makes me sick.


----------



## jenkat86

greentree said:


> That looks amazing...I can no longer even go near Wendy's....the smell makes me sick.


I wish I had that problem!


----------



## SlideStop

235.6 this morning. 

Can't believe I worked so hard on weight watchers to achieve the same weight loss. This has been a breeze!


----------



## Drifting

Following for myself to look into later.


----------



## jenkat86

SlideStop said:


> 235.6 this morning.
> 
> Can't believe I worked so hard on weight watchers to achieve the same weight loss. This has been a breeze!


This is awesome!


----------



## SlideStop

If anyone of a chocolate-aholic, has a sweet tooth, or needs something to bring to a holiday dinner/party..., Low Carb cream cheese fudge! I made it last night. Not half bad! I cut them my and put them in the freezer. 

Maria's Mixing Bowl | Low Carb Cream Cheese Fudge


----------



## jenkat86

I have a work pitch-in on the 19th. Based off the sign up sheet, it looks like I'll have plenty of things to munch on. I'm definitely trying that fudge recipe!

Our family Christmas is going to be held at my house this year. One snack we always have is sauerkraut balls. Corned beef, cream cheese, sauerkraut, minced onion then breaded and fried. Going to try a few different "breading" recipes to get them as low carb as possible. 

Weighted myself this morning. I'm 3.6 lbs down since Sunday. :loveshower:


----------



## ThreeWishGamble

I did Keto years ago with a clinic, I stopped only because they pushed pills. I lost 40lbs, but if you don't 100% eat this way all the time and start eating more carbs and bad sugar stuff...You will gain half to all of it back. Its a lifestyle change you want to make 100% sure your willing to cling to . I am back doing it because I have health issues and my doctor has sternly told me to do so and will not push the pills on me. Luckily everyone in my family is supportive and enjoys the meals I make. I highly recommend getting a crock pot . I made chili for dinner last night and have it for lunch today!! The reason I like the Keto lifestyle, is because its easier to know what I can and cannot eat when going out with friends. I don't have to really worry about counting calories and such (I do tho anyways).


----------



## greentree

@SlideStop aweSOME!! 

It is funny, I lost 43 lbs on WW, about 15 years ago. DH kept telling me I was too skinny, everyone asked about my weight loss, then said, "you're not planning to lose more, are you?", which just damaged my screwed up body image even more!

I hit that goal weight like a trampoline jump, and, even starving myself on 900 calories a day, could not keep it off. I tried going to meetings again, and it did not budge. 

When I cut out the wheat and most of the carbs, the weight came off. My body image improved about 70%... so every time I look in the mirror now, I do NOT ALWAYS see the "fat person". Honestly, I believe the wheat screws up our brains....

You are doing great!! Making that fudge for my spa party tonight!


----------



## jenkat86

Tonight we have dinner at my in-laws. This has always been a challenge, and always will be a challenge. 

I told my MIL that I was eating low-carb. I should have been much more specific. She replied with, "OK. I'm making chicken enchiladas, spanish rice, refried beans and nachos...so that should be OK for you, right?" So then I told her I wasn't eating any carbs and she replied back with, "Well all those things have very little carbs in them."

Lol...I'm bringing my own dinner tonight. And I'll probably offend the crap out of her, but oh well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

jenkat86 said:


> Tonight we have dinner at my in-laws. This has always been a challenge, and always will be a challenge.
> 
> I told my MIL that I was eating low-carb. I should have been much more specific. She replied with, "OK. I'm making chicken enchiladas, spanish rice, refried beans and nachos...so that should be OK for you, right?" So then I told her I wasn't eating any carbs and she replied back with, "Well all those things have very little carbs in them."
> 
> Lol...I'm bringing my own dinner tonight. And I'll probably offend the crap out of her, but oh well.


You could eat the enchilada filling but not the tortillas and cut the carbs in about 1/2, and 1/2 c of refried beans is only 16 grams of Carbs. So, if you are careful today, you could eat dinner at the in laws and not have to offend anyone and still stay under 50 g carbs. The chicken enchilada filling could have about 40 g Protein per enchilada and about 16 g of Carbs, so it's actually not a bad compromise.

Remember that you need some carbs to maintain proper thyroid function and cognitive ability.


----------



## jenkat86

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You could eat the enchilada filling but not the tortillas and cut the carbs in about 1/2, and 1/2 c of refried beans is only 16 grams of Carbs. So, if you are careful today, you could eat dinner at the in laws and not have to offend anyone and still stay under 50 g carbs. The chicken enchilada filling could have about 40 g Protein per enchilada and about 16 g of Carbs, so it's actually not a bad compromise.


I definitely thought about that. I'm trying to stay under 25 g carbs a day, so I'd really have to be careful. I think I'd be pretty safe with just the enchilada filling, but again- I do think I would offend her by even doing that. I haven't totally made up my mind on what I'll be doing but I plan to be prepared!


----------



## KigerQueen

soo im looking at takeing the plunge. been snagging what you have all been posting for recipes. Keep them comeing lol!


----------



## jenkat86

KigerQueen said:


> soo im looking at takeing the plunge. been snagging what you have all been posting for recipes. Keep them comeing lol!


I made this last night. It was really good. My DH even liked it. I'm trying to be a cauliflower fan, but it's not happening so I think next time I'm make it without it. This was a tad bit high on calories for a single meal, but it still works!

Olive Garden Low Carb Zuppa Toscana Soup Recipe - Food.com

I also made Portabella pizzas over the weekend. Took a large portabella mushroom cap and scraped out the inside. Layered spinach, slice of tomato, mozzerella cheese, pepperoni, green pepper, onion and black olives and baked for about 15 minutes. Delicious and filling!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

jenkat86 said:


> I definitely thought about that. I'm trying to stay under 25 g carbs a day, so I'd really have to be careful. I think I'd be pretty safe with just the enchilada filling, but again- I do think I would offend her by even doing that. I haven't totally made up my mind on what I'll be doing but I plan to be prepared!


Well, your options are a little limited but I wouldn't let anyone cause me to eat what I don't want to. You can either tell her straight up, "I'm sorry, none of that is on my diet." and see if she offers another option, or you can eat before you go and just have a little sample of dinner. Again, I'd be totally honest and tell her, "I didn't want to miss out on visiting, but I can't eat all of these carbs, so I ate before I came. It's delicious and I wish I could eat more of it.", or you can send your husband and stay home. I can't imagine anyone being offended if you only eat what you can and leave the rest. That would be like someone bringing me a milkshake and getting mad because I won't drink it. #1 I can't do dairy and #2 even if I could, it's not on my diet.


----------



## KigerQueen

well i know what IM makeing for dinner tonight!


----------



## SlideStop

Eating out can challenging @jenkat86! 

We had tacos at a friends house last week. I ended up being myself salad, and extra meat and cheese. Another time I brought the buffalo chicken to my sisters house. She loved it (even wanted the recipe!) and it fit the diet plan! A few days ago we went out for a friends birthday to habchi. I should have gotten double meat and double veggies, but other then that my meal was delicious and within my budget! 

Now Christmas coming.... that's going to be a whole new challenge! 😶


----------



## SlideStop

Last nights dinner... sautéed chicken and zucchini with homemade pesto and mozzarella cheese. Yum!


----------



## Mulefeather

If you enjoy spaghetti, I REALLY love "zoodles", or zucchini noodles. 

Zucchini noodles with Creamy Avocado Pesto

I prefer to make mine with a julienne peeler like this, but I know a lot of people love their Vegetti spiralizers. I tried boiling them for about two minutes at first, but I find sauteeing them in a little butter and olive oil really improves the texture and makes them behave a bit more like regular noodles. 

Here are some of my favorite recipe blogs:

Ruled.Me 

Caveman Keto 

I Breathe, I'm Hungry


----------



## SlideStop

@Mulefeather I bought the veggetti maker from bed bath and beyond last week. Still haven't broken it out. I got the cheaper one, but I probably should have gone for the more expensive one (at a whopping $20!). I think I'm going to have to return it and try it. 

Pesto turkey burger, mozzarella cheese with string beans!!


----------



## tinyliny

i bought one like this, but it only works for very thick diameter veggies


----------



## SlideStop

The scale works in mysterious ways... 

I just finished 3 12hr night shifts, slept until 3pm and weighed myself.. 237. I've been super strict with the no carb thing. Idk if it's my schedule mucking with the numbers or what. I probably shouldn't weigh myself so often because it makes me crazy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SlideStop said:


> The scale works in mysterious ways...
> 
> I just finished 3 12hr night shifts, slept until 3pm and weighed myself.. 237. I've been super strict with the no carb thing. Idk if it's my schedule mucking with the numbers or what. I probably shouldn't weigh myself so often because it makes me crazy!



Don't weight every day, you will go up and down and plateau and make yourself nutso. It's normal to go up and down, and even varies with the time of day. So set a time, say Weds at 8 am or whatever works for your schedule and weigh at that time. Any time you seem stuck, get out the measuring tape and measure. A lot of the time you may not lose lbs but the inches will still be coming off. And final thought, drink more water. I aim for at least 64 oz/day, but reality is I get dehydrated there so really try for over 80 oz. If I get stuck, I go for 100 oz and that really will wash the lbs off.

***Apologies for wonky typing, I cut my R. ring finger yesterday and have a big bandage on it. PIA***


----------



## greentree

That is the perfect example of how the body's circadian rhythm being disturbed wreaks havoc!!

Don't weigh yourself more than once a week. Revel in your loose scrubs!! Take selfies and watch your face shrink!

You are doing great!! 

Have you begun working on your gut health, and are you supplementing your vitamin D, iodine, and magnesium? Those minerals are really important to our metabolism.


----------



## SlideStop

Yeah, my circadian rhythm is like a 4 year old playing a drum set! :lol: it's all over the place. 

I have to pick up a multivitamin. I'm probably not getting enough vitamin D since I'm working nights and it's cold/dark all the time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

These folks vitamins are super absorbable and really good for you. 

https://www1.bariatricadvantage.com/catalog/us-en/1/Multivitamins

I take their Multi Vitamin EA chewables, the Chewy Bites Calcium Citrate 500's and Vitamin D3 50,000 IU OrthoMolecular


----------



## Eme1217

Congrats on the weight loss and other success!! I try to only weigh myself every 3 days or so, sometimes I convince myself to go a full week without it. I'm glad @SlideStop you liked the buffalo chicken recipe!! 

As the Christmas holiday gets nearer, check your local grocery stores and try to find some cheap turkeys. I found a few at Kroger for less than $1 per lbs, and have already cooked, packaged and frozen them for upcoming weeks. Avoid the ham though, as it is always quite a bit higher in carbs. Sad, because I loved ham.

I actually took a break from Keto for the last 2 days. I have to say that after 3 months FULLY Keto without cheating at all, and then 2 days of semi cheats - food does not even taste the same. I could barely stomach any of the "delicious" foods, and omg talk about a headache and tummy ache! Tomorrow it is back on Keto and I am soooo thankful and ready. Weird how I missed Keto and eating fats more than wanting to eat Christmas cookies. (They were nasty btw, so NOT worth it.)

Also, just wanted to say, I LOVE this thread!!! As they say, Keep Calm and Keto On! KCKO.


----------



## Mulefeather

Definitely don’t weigh every day – or if you do, weigh first thing in the morning after fasting, before eating or drinking anything, and after you use the restroom. Also, track your cycle – you’re going to plateau around your period because the breakdown of adipose tissue is heavily involved with hormones, primarily estrogen- also why men tend to have a much easier time losing weight.

I am looking forward to going back on Keto after the holidays! I’m tired of my knees and back hurting, and tired of my gut being all screwed up.


----------



## jenkat86

I learned that IHOP adds pancake batter to their eggs. And flour to their bacon. 


...Really?!


----------



## Horsef

I had a bad time on this diet because I'm prone to migraines. It gave me a terrible headache which didn't go away until I ate some carbs. Ah, well.


----------



## SlideStop

Ugh 😑

I'm in Miami for a destination wedding. I better be 5lbs lighter when I get home because I can't find ANYTHING to eat. I had a small buffalo chicken thigh for breakfast at 4:30am. Then around 11am we went to an artisan taco place. They had no salads, no cheese, so I literally had 8 bites of pollo and charizo. Then 4pm I had a very small burger... and they forgot my bacon. 

We've been at the welcome party and they are passing all carb loaded food. I've passed up so many tasty things. Now it's I'll PM and I'm STARVING.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Is there a Pizza Hut near you? If so, they don't bread their wings. Or a late night grocery where you could go buy some lunch meat and cheese?


----------



## SlideStop

Thankfully we are leaving now to find something. They want to go back to the taco shop but I'll Leave and get my own food if I have to.


----------



## SlideStop

Thank god for 5 Guys! I'll probably be stopping here tomorrow too. Can't wait to get home to my chicken salad, salad and other "normal" food. 

PS, if you ask for no bun at 5 Guys they will put your burger between lettuce!!


----------



## Eme1217

Horsef said:


> I had a bad time on this diet because I'm prone to migraines. It gave me a terrible headache which didn't go away until I ate some carbs. Ah, well.


The headache's are not caused by lack of carbs. It is most often either sugar withdrawals, or an electrolyte imbalance. Sugar is a drug, the withdrawal symptoms are real. The Keto diet is also a diuretic - meaning it gets rid of any and all excess water weight, and with that goes your bodies extra salt, magnesium, and potassium. You probably had what they call the "keto flu." 

There are many people on several public forums that have found that both their seizures and their migraines diminish significantly.

https://www.researchgate.net/blog/post/less-carbs-more-fat-ketogenic-diet-treats-migraine-patients

@SlideStop - Stop by a mini mart and get some heavy whipping cream, and diet orange soda. Mix and enjoy, it is fabulous! Sorry to hear that you are so hungry on your trip!! *Eat more fat* haha!!


----------



## greentree

This is a pretty interesting discussion...
Fat Blasters: Ketosis' best friend | Dr. William Davis


----------



## Horsef

Eme1217 said:


> The headache's are not caused by lack of carbs. It is most often either sugar withdrawals, or an electrolyte imbalance. Sugar is a drug, the withdrawal symptoms are real. The Keto diet is also a diuretic - meaning it gets rid of any and all excess water weight, and with that goes your bodies extra salt, magnesium, and potassium. You probably had what they call the "keto flu."
> 
> There are many people on several public forums that have found that both their seizures and their migraines diminish significantly.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/blog/post/less-carbs-more-fat-ketogenic-diet-treats-migraine-patients
> 
> @SlideStop - Stop by a mini mart and get some heavy whipping cream, and diet orange soda. Mix and enjoy, it is fabulous! Sorry to hear that you are so hungry on your trip!! *Eat more fat* haha!!


Eh, I only wanted to loose 3kg - don't laugh, I'm short - it makes a big difference so it wasn't worth it. I was pretty much useless with this headache, couldn't work, couldn't ride. I just gave it up, went on a medical diet (lots of small, balanced meals) and handled it that way. Thanks anyway


----------



## SlideStop

Ugh, sometimes being spontaneous just doesn't work out in your favor. I lost my phone at a wedding in Miami (I'm from NY) Saturday night. I lost my phone to the ocean after deciding to go swimming in my spanx. My phone was in my bra, which I NEVER do, and as I was running full steam into the ocean I saw it go flyinnnnngggggg. 

The food situation much improved after Friday night. I found a cafe that I could get tuna over romaine, so that was my brunch staple. At the wedding Saturday they had a roasted pig (score!) for the cocktail hour. Then dinner was prime rib. I sat next to a skinny friend and I took her veggie and half her steak. I felt bad asking if she was done, but I didn't know when my next meal was coming. :lol: She happily gave it to me. Sunday I was able to get a grilled steak with a side salad at a Cuban restaurant. It was $32 and I was freaking over it... but hey, if I'm going to stick to the diet and be dedicated you gotta do what you gotta do! 

All and all, I'm happy to be home and to have "my" food back! I'm proud of myself for now eating a single carb. Not a chip, not a cookie, not NOTHIN'! Even when they got fresh cookies delivered to the hotel room at 11:30pm Sunday night!


----------



## greentree

Rock Star!!!

If you have never "cheated", you may want to do that ONLY to experiment....pay attention to how you feel afterwards. 

I can tell immediately when the energy DRAINS from my body....as if the bathtub plug was pulled. This is especially clear on a bicycle. When the carbs clear out(that energy is burned), suddenly my performance ZOOMS back up!

All my best!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SlideStop said:


> Ugh, sometimes being spontaneous just doesn't work out in your favor. I lost my phone at a wedding in Miami (I'm from NY) Saturday night. I lost my phone to the ocean after deciding to go swimming in my spanx. My phone was in my bra, which I NEVER do, and as I was running full steam into the ocean I saw it go flyinnnnngggggg.
> 
> The food situation much improved after Friday night. I found a cafe that I could get tuna over romaine, so that was my brunch staple. At the wedding Saturday they had a roasted pig (score!) for the cocktail hour. Then dinner was prime rib. I sat next to a skinny friend and I took her veggie and half her steak. I felt bad asking if she was done, but I didn't know when my next meal was coming. :lol: She happily gave it to me. Sunday I was able to get a grilled steak with a side salad at a Cuban restaurant. It was $32 and I was freaking over it... but hey, if I'm going to stick to the diet and be dedicated you gotta do what you gotta do!
> 
> All and all, I'm happy to be home and to have "my" food back! I'm proud of myself for now eating a single carb. Not a chip, not a cookie, not NOTHIN'! Even when they got fresh cookies delivered to the hotel room at 11:30pm Sunday night!


LOL! You're better off without that cell phone. You won't believe me until you're a lot older, but I swear I'm tellin' ya true. 

"Cheating" on your diet is actually not a bad thing, in moderation. I shoot for less than 50g of Carbs daily, but some days I go over a bit. For instance, I'll eat a fish taco. If all I eat is a couple of tacos on small corn tortillas, the carb count isn't outrageous (about 10 g), but if I also eat some rice. the carb count from that can send me over the top (21 g in 1/2 c serving). I try to "spend" my 50 g like cash and get the most bang for my carb buck.


----------



## SlideStop

Just made chicken breast stuffed with goat cheese and spinach!  It is DELICIOUS! I marinated the chicken in a little oil, oragano, salt and pepper for a day or so. Most of the stuffing came out, but i put it on top. :lol: 



Haven't noticed much in the way of weight loss. It seems like the first two weeks were all "water weight". Now it's the slow going process. I've noticed that my love handles feel much smaller, so does my "pooch". Yesterday I was looking in the mirror and I thought my face looks less full too! I still have to take measurements of myself. Maybe I'll get that done tonight since I have to be up until at least 4am. Oh the joys of being a night nurse!

So I've come up with a goal. I bought a real nice pair of show chaps on a tack swap site, they have fringe and a dropped heal. When I got them in the mail I was so excited to try them on. My excitement quickly turned to disappointment as the were a couple inches too small. I planned on getting the leg extenders and the belt extenders because I really like the chaps BUT... 

Goal: to fit into those dang chaps by show season!! I've got six months to do it.


----------



## greentree

Have you started taking probiotics? And addressed your minerals? Iodine, magnesium and the gut biome are very important to address. I also take about 6000 iu of vitamin d every day. 

You are doing so well!!


----------



## greentree

You may not be eating enough fat, either....


----------



## jenkat86

So Christmas happened...

I didn't do as much damage as I thought in terms of the scale, buy holy cow was I sick! I indulged in pretty much everything Christmas day and that night I paid for it. I think I learned my lesson.

In other news, can anyone recommend a good magnesium and potassium supplement? I'm taking an Alive women's energy multi vitamin, but I'm not sure I'm getting enough with that.



SlideStop said:


> So I've come up with a goal. I bought a real nice pair of show chaps on a tack swap site, they have fringe and a dropped heal. When I got them in the mail I was so excited to try them on. My excitement quickly turned to disappointment as the were a couple inches too small. I planned on getting the leg extenders and the belt extenders because I really like the chaps BUT...
> 
> Goal: to fit into those dang chaps by show season!! I've got six months to do it.


I'm with you. I got some new show shirts for Christmas and they're a little bit snug...well, a lot bit snug. They fit alright if I'm standing up, but as soon as I sit down they bust open, lol. I guess I should be flattered that my DH thought I was smaller than I really am! But yes...that's my goal. Fit into those suckers before my first show in May.


----------



## SlideStop

233.0 today. Not bad for 3 days of Christmas celebrations in a row! Still less then last time! I loved seeing the reaction on people's faces when I tell them I'm doing a carb free diet. They can't fathom why I'd do it around the holiday. Another huge thing I get.. "when you go back to eating carbs it's all going to come right back!" Well no duhhhhh (as the 90's kids would say). If you resume your old eating habits after any diet you're going to gain weight back. I'm hoping to cut carbs for a lifetime, with maybe the odd indulgence here and there. Bowls of pasta, rice, soda, etc just aren't necessary and I'd need to learn to eat them sparingly. Any at all is going to seem like a lot after this diet. 

Still haven't gotten around to measuring myself, but I'm wearing a Colombia zip up that was too snug for me before. Not that it's baggy now, but I don't look like 10lbs of sausage in a 5lb bag!


----------



## SlideStop

greentree said:


> Have you started taking probiotics? And addressed your minerals? Iodine, magnesium and the gut biome are very important to address. I also take about 6000 iu of vitamin d every day.
> 
> You are doing so well!!


I did start taking a multi vitamin daily. I'll look into picking up some probiotics too.


----------



## Eme1217

My weight loss had stalled for about 4 weeks / most all of December. I was expecting it sooner or later, so I was not upset about it, just kinda miffed that it lasted for a full 4 weeks!! Lol. I was very happy that I finally broke through with a 5 lbs weight loss this morning from last week. I definitely think it has something to do with more fat and less protein. For me at least, if I meet my protein macros I seem to stall out but if I lower my protein by 15g or so then I lose quite well. Something for me to remember when I get to maintenance I suppose! Total weight loss is now 39 lbs since October 10th when I started my Keto journey. I still have about 120lbs to lose - but I am now starting to believe that I am on my way. Even relatives could see the difference over Christmas!

I hope everyone else is doing well, and is ready for a Happy New Year!!


----------



## SlideStop

That's awesome! It always feels great when someone else notices. It just solidifies and confirms your weight loss. Yesterday I saw my best friend who lives 2 hours away. As soon as I took off my hoodie she immediately noticed! Tonight I'm going out with some friends who I haven't seen in a few months. We will see if that see anything  Now if only my horse could say "stellar job!" I'd be over joyed. :lol:

231.6 this morning! That's 13lbs down from my highest weight!


----------



## SlideStop

Tomorrow's the day I "pop the question"! We have dinner reservations The Melting Pot. For those who don't know, it's a fondu restaurant. I'm torn between having a cheat meal and keeping up with my progress.  It probably sounds silly, but I've been doing so good! Of course I'm NOT going to be eating bread and potatos, but I'd like to enjoy a little bit of my favorite salad dressing, the Brie cheese and bacon fondu, a couple pieces of apples and MAYBE a couple bites of desert (desserts are bite size). I've just been doing so well and I don't want to flush it down the drain!


----------



## SlideStop

230.8! 

Ugh 220's you're so close yet so far away! Weight is slowly and steadily coming off.  A few people said that 14lbs isn't a lot to lose in 6 weeks (going on 7), but hey, it all didn't come on in 7 weeks either! Slow and steady. 

As for The Melting Pot, I went in fully prepared to cheat and be ok with it. I made wise choices, extra broccoli with the cheese dip, no croutons on the salad and a tiny dab of my favorite dressing, extra broccoli instead of potatoes with my meal..... then I was so stuffed from my meal I didn't even want dessert. I had a couple of strawberry pieces dipped in whip cream. I never felt deprived, I never felt sad I wasn't eating the bread or potatos and best of all I really didn't care about passing on the chocolate! Best best of all... I wasn't kicked out of ketosis!


----------



## Drifting

So I started this today. Sort of, I still have wine but once that's gone then it's smooth sailing.

I knew if I was going to do this kind of diet I had to be prepared. I bought a ton of meat from the butcher, and did my grocery shopping online (walmart grocery, yay!) so no impulse buys for me. I had recipes I wanted to try.. and made sure I had everything ready before I started. I looked up recommended sweeteners and suger free flavored syrups and printed a dozen things to try and cook. Prepared!

I had cream cheese pancakes for breakfast today. With a strip of bacon cause I apparently have a lot of bacon in my house.

A quick 10 minute chili, which turned out really good. I have some left overs for lunch tomorrow.

And for dinner this amazing cauliflower pizza casserol. Keto Cauliflower Pizza Casserole | Ruled Me Which will feed me for most of the week.. And its GOOOD..


----------



## SlideStop

cream cheese pancakes?! Do tell, @Drifting!


----------



## Drifting

Cream Cheese Pancakes - Low Carb & Gluten Free - IBIH 

Here you go! Also I really liked this blog. So my pan was too hot and you need a really good non-stick one. I used my blender.. it was very quick to make.. the texture was similiar to a pancake.. some sugar free syrup and bacon and... yum. I have Swerve as a sweetener (amazon I love you)


----------



## Drifting

Also.. Ruledme is another good blog to look at for things to make..
like this Keto cookies and cream thing I just found. o.o
Keto Cookies and Crème Ice Cream | Ruled Me


----------



## Drifting

and I just found what I'm going to make for breakfast for the week. 

Jalapeno Popper Egg Cups | Ruled Me

I try to plan my meals out since I work.. and I don't like to cook so much.. I'm all about grab and go.

haha I'ma stop now. I need to print these out tomorrow so I can put them in my folder.


----------



## gingerscout

I am going to sub to this as we are actually going to both be starting this diet next month.. have to try some of the meals posted:smile:


----------



## SlideStop

RennyPatch said:


> I am going to sub to this as we are actually going to both be starting this diet next month.. have to try some of the meals posted:smile:


Awesome! 

I found it easiest to casually start decreasing my carb intake. I personally think it cut down on my gouchiness the first official week I started. 

If there is something you really enjoy making there is usually a way to make it no/low carb! I'd just start making these recipes even though your not really "committing" until next month. Then when you're really ready to commit you'll have a good amount of tasty things to eat under your belt!


----------



## gingerscout

That's what I have heard, its easy to start, but I heard its like a total reprogramming of your body, and if you cheat it takes days to get yourself back on track. My wife is a nurse, and a couple of coworkers of hers have done it with amazing results.. and it sounds like something we both can do.. its going to be harder for me, as I have to give up a lot of breads, and pastas and such but I'm willing to stick it out and lose weight


----------



## SlideStop

RennyPatch said:


> That's what I have heard, its easy to start, but I heard its like a total reprogramming of your body, and if you cheat it takes days to get yourself back on track. My wife is a nurse, and a couple of coworkers of hers have done it with amazing results.. and it sounds like something we both can do.. its going to be harder for me, as I have to give up a lot of breads, and pastas and such but I'm willing to stick it out and lose weight


I'm a nurse also! 

You are swapping your body's metabolic state, so cheating can't really be a thing. If you do you're going to take yourself out of Ketosis. Also when you start your just starting out your body is also reprogramming it self to run on fat, so it's an extra bad idea to cheat in the beginning.


----------



## jgnmoose

For me this kind of diet just makes sense. I noticed several years ago that I can eat way more food, too much food, if there is bread or pasta as a main ingredient. 

Purely an anecdote, but a BBQ place around here makes the best breakfast burritos you're ever going to have. It is a big heap of pulled brisket, beans, cheese, onions and jalapeños wrapped in a taco sized tortilla and this amazing horse radish base salsa. I can't even finish it if I rip off the tortilla at the start. Its weird. 

My only reservation with this diet is the dairy. When I was in high school the coaches wanted the smaller kids to eat all the dairy and drink all the milk they could to put on size. Maybe that has stuck with me. I sure love me some dairy.


----------



## SlideStop

@jgnmoose, it is a high fat diet, and dairy in fat. The reason they were putting on so much weight is because they were getting the fat on top of the carbs. If you're solely eating fat for energy your body is going to burn it. Dairy that is carb heavy is forbidden, like milk and yogurt. You can have cheese (though you still have to watch) and butter.


----------



## SlideStop

Keto pancakes... awesome! And there is a little room for improvement. I accidentally put in a dash of cumin! Whoops! I had to add in some extra stevia and cinnamon to taste. All and all absolutely something I'm going to make again! 



Cauliflower mash... AWFUL! I made it with sour cream, heavy cream, salt, pepper, cheddar, mozzarella cheese, and bacon. First of all, it stunk. The first two seconds of the bite was nasty, then it was ok. I'm willing to try it again, but I don't really like cauliflower to begin with. We shall see.


----------



## Drifting

Was that the cream cheese recipe? 

Last night I made a blackened burger stuffed with Brie, topped with mushrooms and more Brie.. it was fab.

Next week I'm making Charizo & green chili Cauliflower (mac) and cheese. So we'll see how that comes out. I need to be careful with all the cheese though. Right now I'm just trying to get into the no bread/no carb swing so I'm not paying too much attention to anything but the no carbs.


----------



## Zexious

I don't know about Cauliflower mash, but those pancakes look yummy!
Keep up the good work, everyone! <3


----------



## SlideStop

Yes @Drifting, thank you! I have some left over for the next two days. I was a little worried because the batter came out super thin, but it all worked!  Can't wait to make it again without the cumin :lol:
@Zexious, If you can find a good recipe let me know. I really want to like them.


----------



## Drifting

I was starving last night after my left over burger. So I scrounged the house for some pepperoni and cheese. That still didn't quite satisfy me, but I don't think it was actual hunger so much as craving for something chocolate. I've been looking up some of the Keto desserts but I haven't found what I want to make yet. But I decided to make some more cream cheese pancakes to see if that would help cut the craving, and I wanted to make extra so I could have one with sugar free syrup tonight if I needed. 












I doubled the batch, and they came out much thicker. Though they are more eggy, you can't tell much with the syrup and the butter. I have two big ones left over for either breakfast tomorrow or maybe part of a snack tonight if dinner doesn't cut it.


----------



## SlideStop

Those look much better then mine! Mine were like crepes! :lol: Is your batter watery? I was thinking of adding some extra cream cheese to it too. 

And I think the scale is messing with me. It's always slightly less then the the previous time. 230.3  come on 220's!!!


----------



## Drifting

When I first made it, it was watery and came out like crepes. I doubled the recipe in this one, twice the cream cheese (Though I can't remember if I used 4 eggs or 3.. I think 4?) They came out much thicker, but also tasted a bit more like eggs. Was still good though. Batter was still runny but a bit thicker than last time


----------



## Zexious

Drifting -- That looks yummy!

How is everyone's progress coming? I always like to hear about the latest diets <3


----------



## jenkat86

I always try to like cauliflower mash...but I just can't. It's not potatoes and my taste buds will not be fooled. I think it's a consistency thing too. 

I've been trying to stay under 100 carbs a day which really isn't getting me into Ketosis...but I'm seeing some nice benefits either way. My scale's battery died about a week ago and I haven't replaced it yet, but I DID have to get another belt Monday night. All mine are finally too big!


----------



## PoptartShop

I've been trying this 'low carb' thing this week, but I'm having trouble staying 'full'. Like, I made a nice salad for lunch the past few days, with chicken but it doesn't keep me full like a sandwich would...what healthy 'snacks' can I have that will fill me up?????? Ugh.


----------



## SlideStop

PoptartShop said:


> I've been trying this 'low carb' thing this week, but I'm having trouble staying 'full'. Like, I made a nice salad for lunch the past few days, with chicken but it doesn't keep me full like a sandwich would...what healthy 'snacks' can I have that will fill me up?????? Ugh.


I'd recommend skipping calorie counting for a little while. Just focus on cutting out the carbs. Figure out what you like and what fills you. Once you have a good idea of what you like start tracking your calories if you'd like. 

Honestly, I still really don't count calories. I just try to be conscious about what I'm eating. If I have a greasy cheese burger with bacon and wings for dinner one day I'll try to balance it with eating salad, veggies and chicken the next day. 

Join the low carb support group on Facebook, they've been awesome! Also, Reddit has a lot of good information and stories. 

As for snacks, I premake chicken salad, a hand full of walnuts, regular salad, jello, left over veggies or a piece of chicken. They seem to be quick and easy to "garb and go" snacks.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Didn't read everything (yet) but I'm going to try this! 
I'm only 18, am 5'2 and weigh 205 pounds roughly (we don't own scales) 

In the past year I've put on almost 100 pounds, was very depressed, slept 12-18 hours a day. With my weight gain I've noticed my feet swell at night, my knees hurt, I can't sleep on my side because my face "fat" obstructs my breathing. It's been hell. And I'm only 18. My father and 90% (there's ten kids) of his brothers and sisters are diabetic and I feel I'm going down that road. The more weight I gain the more of a slump I get into. 

My biggest craving is sugar. I eat nearly all night, I boredom eat. Definitely trying this! Starting to cut carbs out tonight, as well as stop eating out of boredom. My goal is to be able to finally get on my horse bareback from the ground :lol: thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## SlideStop

Yay! Another member on the wagon!!! Welcome @WhattaTroublemaker! 

If you're having a sweet tooth, JELLO! You can even put a little bit of whip cream. You could even hand whip some cream which would probably be better.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

SlideStop said:


> Yay! Another member on the wagon!!! Welcome @WhattaTroublemaker!
> 
> If you're having a sweet tooth, JELLO! You can even put a little bit of whip cream. You could even hand whip some cream which would probably be better.


Theres a fresh batch in the fridge right now! 
Supper tonight was baked chicken with fresh salad!


----------



## SlideStop

I have to make more myself! 

Make sure you get creative with your meals because chicken and salad could get boring. 

This dressing is AWESOME to marinade chicken in! I put in 1 tablespoon per piece, so each chicken is 0.5 carbs. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...1484277895&sr=8-15&keywords=maple+grove+farms

And this dressing is my favorite on a salad! 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...1484278032&sr=8-22&keywords=maple+grove+farms


----------



## Drifting

Creative with meals is a must. I really dislike cooking all the time though, so I try to make enough where I have left overs for the next day (Or maybe even next two days.) 

Last night I made a boneless chicken thigh, blackened with asparagus on the side.. and because I could, I made a goat cheese cream sauce to drizzle over it.. and it was amazing. I could have ate that sauce by the spoonful.










Yum yum.

I find myself drinking a lot of water. Pretty much I have 2 cups of coffee in the morning, then I drink water all day. I have been wicked thirsty and I'm not sure if its the diet or the heat being on and being dry, or both.

Since I'm not drinking soda, and I have temporarily given up my love of beer (Oh IPA, how I miss you...) and I'm not drinking juice, I'm stuck with water (I don't like tea.) 

I like these cans of flavored sparkling water. I drink 2-3 a day.


----------



## PoptartShop

I don't count calories, but I do need some snack ideas that can fill me up. I'm going grocery shopping after work, so I'll definitely get some of those!


----------



## SlideStop

Did the happy dance this morning.. 

229.5! 

1.5 lbs until I hit my weight watchers record. 

Not sure what to set me "goal" at. Obviously in need to loose half (HALF!) of my body with to be considered "normal", but that's a bit excessive and I don't want to set goals I can't achieve. Maybe 200lbs would be a good goal?


----------



## gingerscout

we did some more talking about this diet, wife and I and I want to start soon, but I have to give up everything I love and I'm not big on fruits and veggies, salads are a no go for me.. I hate lettuce/ cabbage/ leafy greens tomatoes and onions are my least favorite. I love breads/ pastas/ pop/ etc.. which I know I have to cut out.. mind over matter..ha ha ha


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

I find I have really weird eating habits. Like I don't normally eat breakfast and lunch but I eat supper and hit the need for like a "midnight lunch" every night where I get extremely hungry between 12-1am. I'm also a huge tea drinker, as well as coffee. Yesterday was only 30 total g of carbs, compared to probably over 500 normally.... I like my bread and pasta. How much is your cut off? Everything I looked at in the house last night had between 20-40g of carbs if not more. Even my jello had 18g.


----------



## greentree

SlideStop said:


> Did the happy dance this morning..
> 
> 229.5!
> 
> 1.5 lbs until I hit my weight watchers record.
> 
> Not sure what to set me "goal" at. Obviously in need to loose half (HALF!) of my body with to be considered "normal", but that's a bit excessive and I don't want to set goals I can't achieve. Maybe 200lbs would be a good goal?


Don't set a goal.....because your GOAL is healthy...not a certain weight. There is really no reason to weigh. Your weight fluctuates every day, so just don't set yourself up for that disappointment/elation rollercoaster. That is almost as bad for your body as the blood sugar swings!


----------



## Drifting

You need sugar free jello, not regular jello. @*WhattaTroublemaker* before you start any diet I would highly recommend fixing your eating habits. You can't do everything at once. You need to look at your schedule and try to get more structure to it. You're young and can lose the weight much easier than some of us older folks. (and by older I mean anyone over 30). So change your habits now before it becomes even harder. You may find that cutting out that midnight snack and eating a healthy breakfast will help you drop weight on its own. eating at night is never a good idea.

I'm not really a snacker. If I want a snack I'll slice up some cheese with some chicken salad or some meat. Though there are several "fat bomb' recipes I may try. If you do this diet or any kind of low-carb diet for a week you'll find your not as hungry as you use to be..(Supposedly! I did low carb a few years ago and my appetite dropped tremendously)

Highly, highly recommend looking up some Keto recipes if that's the direction you want to go in. I looked up a few meals I wanted to do before I even got started, so i had all the ingredients ready and a plan for the first few days.

Some good blogs with recipes are
Ruling the Keto Diet & Getting in Shape - Guides | Recipes | Tips 
I Breathe I'm Hungry | Low Carb. Gluten Free. Delicious
Home - Caveman Keto


----------



## SlideStop

RennyPatch said:


> we did some more talking about this diet, wife and I and I want to start soon, but I have to give up everything I love and I'm not big on fruits and veggies, salads are a no go for me.. I hate lettuce/ cabbage/ leafy greens tomatoes and onions are my least favorite. I love breads/ pastas/ pop/ etc.. which I know I have to cut out.. mind over matter..ha ha ha


You sound like my fiancé. If there were a soda and rice diet, she be on it! 

On Keto you don't eat fruit and you don't have to eat salad. Do you like broccoli, green beans, zucchini or asparagus? They are my stable veggies. Of course they are no replacement for carbs, but you can put tons of butter and garlic, cheese or bacon on them. 

One thing I've learned over the past few weeks is to be adventurous. Those Keto pancakes are basically cream cheese eggs... I hate eggs, and I don't like cream cheese. A little cinnamon, sweeter and butter fixed that up for me. Next adventure.... Brussel sprouts.


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop I have a pumpkin pancake recipe I'm trying this weekend... just saying. it looks a little uh.. involved but we'll give it a go
Low Carb Pumpkin Pancakes | Ruled Me I will let you know how it turns out


----------



## SlideStop

@WhattaTroublemaker I stick to 20-25g a day, but from what I read some people can achieve ketosis on 50g. It's really depends on your body! You can go down slowly until you find what works or you can go down to 20g and add up. Personally I'm just sticking with 20g because I know it's a safe number!


----------



## gingerscout

although on the other end.. my meat/ fat intake is going to go up considerably.. I will admit a bunch of the recipies I have seen look great. I can always use the all the food goes to the same place method.. just mix it together to hide the taste of some things I don't like with those I do. Green Beans and asparagus are fine by me.. Wife had tried to make zuccini into substitutes for stuff before some of it is ok.. some is not.. I have the texture thing too if I know its in there, I can tell


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree You are right! Personally I tell people I'm grateful to lose every ounce. I'm thinking of setting goals to reward myself. Originally I was thinking icecream night :drools:, but that would be like an addict celebrating 1 year of sobriety with one hit/drink whatever. Maybe if I get to 200 I'll go out cloths shopping!


----------



## jenkat86

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I find I have really weird eating habits. Like I don't normally eat breakfast and lunch but I eat supper and hit the need for like a "midnight lunch" every night where I get extremely hungry between 12-1am. I'm also a huge tea drinker, as well as coffee. Yesterday was only 30 total g of carbs, compared to probably over 500 normally.... I like my bread and pasta. How much is your cut off? Everything I looked at in the house last night had between 20-40g of carbs if not more. Even my jello had 18g.


Have you heard of intermittent fasting? It's got some really great benefits, and you're already doing it!

And yes...I second the sugar free jello. Sugar free strawberry jello with some reddi whip...A OK in my book


----------



## Drifting

Clothes shopping! Oh I hope I do as good as you did Slide!

I don't mean to take over your thread with recipes, but you might like these (not sure if you like coconut?)

They're called haystacks. Its cream cheese, cocoa, walnuts, coconut flakes (unsweetened) and a stick of butter.. with some other things. I put a little too much sweetener (Swerve) in it.. but they're fantastic. 

I'm waiting for them to chillll.. They're around 2g net carbs a piece. CHILL I WANT MORE (totally licked the bowl)











Keto Chocolate Fudge Haystacks - No Bake | I Breathe I'm Hungry


In other news I ate breakfast.. didn't eat lunch and only got through half of dinner. As soon as I stared eating I realized I really wasn't that hungry. But I am sure I can convince myself to have one of these.. and put the rest in the freezer and not eat them all.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

jenkat86 said:


> Have you heard of intermittent fasting? It's got some really great benefits, and you're already doing it!
> 
> And yes...I second the sugar free jello. Sugar free strawberry jello with some reddi whip...A OK in my book


Mine was "low sugar", I'll have to buy some sugar free stuff. I haven't heard of intermittent fasting, I'll have to look it up!


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting, go to town! It's not my thread, it's everyone's thread.  

I'm not a huge coconut fan, but I love magic bars. Worth a shot! If I don't like it at least I tried. 
@WhattaTroublemaker, sugar free is a must!!


----------



## greentree

SlideStop said:


> @greentree You are right! Personally I tell people I'm grateful to lose every ounce. I'm thinking of setting goals to reward myself. Originally I was thinking icecream night :drools:, but that would be like an addict celebrating 1 year of sobriety with one hit/drink whatever. Maybe if I get to 200 I'll go out cloths shopping!


That sounds good...I would focus on your FEELINGS....how much MORE energy you have, how liberating it is to not be a slave to food, how you now KNOW when you are HUNGRY, because the grains and carbs are not dictating your blood sugar spikes and crashes, how you can TELL when you are FULL and push back from the table. 

You can now walk right by the soda and candy machines, Mrs. Fields at the mall, and they no longer draw you with addictive products. Imagine how much MONEY you are saving by not putting it in those crack selling machines! 

All of those things-feelings- are things to CELEBRATE!!


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree, 1000% You are right, this diet has been very liberating and empowering. Every time I pass by a cookie, walk into the break room when it's full of goodies, or say "no thanks" to a treat offered by a friend, is a cause for celebration. I, like most people, probably don't give myself enough credit for the every day victories!


----------



## Drifting

@greentree absolutely! 

So, I read the keto diet lowers your alcohol tolerance. Yes, yes it does. I had one rum and diet last night and holy crackers. I have a pretty high tolerance. My weakness is a nice hoppy IPA beer. But apparently on this diet one drink and I'm good. Not that you should be drinking on it, bad bad Drifting. 

Anyway, I tried 3 new recipes today. 

*Keto Pumpkin Pancakes*
I love pumpkin. These came out good but definitely follow the advice in the comments to add some cream and another egg. otherwise they crumbled at first try. Out of a stack of like 7 I only ate one.. and was full.








Low Carb Pumpkin Pancakes | Ruled Me


And for lunch, oh man I have been looking forward to making this all week. 

*Bacon & Chicken Sandwich*

Technically the recipe calls for avacado but since I'm not a huge fan, I left it out. The cloud bread came out fantastic. If you make it, definitely let it cool. It firms up the more it cools. 

I didn't make a lot but I still have enough left overs to probably take me into Monday. So, so flavorful. Sriracha! 









Bacon, Avocado, and Chicken Sandwich | Ruled Me


And finally.. Cheese Galore.. DINNER.

*Keto Garlic Mascarpone Broccoli Alfredo Fried Pizza {Grain-Free}*

Okay I didn't use broccoli. What I did was put some left over chicken from lunch, and some portabello mushrooms. Also I had left over goat cheese sauce from my chicken thighs and mixed it with the mascarpone cream sauce. Fantasticccc.. I have half left for tomorrow.









Keto Garlic Mascarpone Broccoli Alfredo Fried Pizza {Grain-Free} - WickedStuffed Keto Blog


/////

I went really cheesy and high fat this week to make sure to kill my cravings. However I do feel a little meh from all the cheese. I plan on making a chorizo and chicken soup for lunches for the work week on Monday, and I have part of a pork shoulder to put in the crock pot Monday or Tuesday for some Carnitas (I found a low carb tortilla recipe. We'll see.) which will also end up into pulled pork. 

That covers me for most of next week, food wise. After that, who knows.. I have a hankering for wings.

I live alone so this is much easier for me than it would be if someone else lived with me. and everything I make usually feeds me for at least another day or two. I hate cooking during the work week so I try to make a lot so I only have to do it sometimes.


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting, I wish I could cook like you! 

I drank last night... 5 Diet Coke and vodkas later I was smashed. I swear I can drink my face off for an hour and feel nothing then all of a sudden BAM I'm toast. And I can't drink like I'm 21 any more, that's for sure!


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop I just followed the instructions! I wasn't sure that cheese-pizza crust would come together but it did. I make sure to browse the comments to see if someone mentioned it needs something (like the pancakes needed cream). I hate cooking usually. Glad I fund some interesting things to make though!


----------



## gingerscout

dagnabit.. I'm hungry and came in here.. and those recipies Drifting... bad me .. now to go raid the fridge for something nowhere near as good looking.. ha ha ha


----------



## SlideStop

Spoiling myself tonight. First ice cream in 8 weeks! Being that I've had maybe 5 carbs today, I may just eat the whole container if I feel like it. But I'll try to stop around half way, no promises though. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

Got back to my meal prep...here's what I have:
Breakfast:
Yogurt (Dannon Light&Fit Greek)
Special K granola bar 

Lunch for the week:
Salad w/ grilled chicken & sliced grape tomatoes

For snacks:
Lowfat ranch dressing w/ carrots
Strawberries
Jello

Dinner will be either fish + veggies, chicken + veggies, etc. Simple.

I'm trying to stay ontop of my little meal plan...I did mess up this weekend, PMS is to blame but I had a cheesesteak. :lol: AH.


----------



## Drifting

@*SlideStop* that looks amazing. I was actually looking at some ice cream recipes. I am going to try to make Keto pumpkin push pops, maybe next weekend. I had to buy the molds. 

So Tuesday was my full week into Keto-diet and I lost 6 pounds. I may have lost a little more if I hadn't had that rum and coke last weekend ( maybe, who knows?) Also my coffee creamer last week had actual sugar in it, but its gone now and regular cream it is. 

Over the weekend I made this chorizo and chicken soup which did not turn out as good as i wanted it to be, and that was probably my fault. I also made a Jalapeno Popper Fritatta for breakfast, for the week and that turned out good. So I have that for breakfast while at work, and the left over soup (which as of today I'm about out of.) And I put a pork shoulder in the crock pot on Tuesday. One of my loves is Carnita's. I tried to make a low-carb tortilla and I didn't like it.. At least not that particularly recipe. I may try another one another day but for now I'm just eating the pork with some onion and pepper, and a little cheese on top. I did find a low carb BBQ sauce on ruled.me to make so I may try that.. pulled pork ftw.

So this might be my breakfast for next week. Blueberry Cheese Danish Cake thingie.. it looks amazing.
http://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/2015/07/low-carb-blueberry-cheese-danish-coffee-cake.html

Lunches for next week I'm going to keep simple. I'm going to cook up some chicken and coat it in buffalo wing sauce, and put it over a blue cheese salad. I haven't figured out dinner yet, I'm going to have to start thinking about that..


----------



## SlideStop

Super excited about my Vegetti maker! I put the zucchini in a pan with a little oil (I'll probably do butter next time) and a little bit of minced garlic. It's awesome! My only complaint is that once if cooks down there like nothing left. I put a huge handful in and the amount I got was about the size of my fist, if I'm lucky! Good thing I spiraled both zucchinis!


----------



## trailhorserider

Hey SlideStop, Drifting and all;

I just wanted to drop in and say that you guys inspired me to go back on a low-carb diet. I did it about 6-7 years back and lost over 30 pounds, but of course I put that all back on over the years since I was eating tons of carbs again. But after reading this thread, I am back on it! I started the first week in January and had a routine doctor's appointment on the 9th so I have my starting weight. I do own a scale, but last time I did the diet I weighed all the time and then got discouraged if I hit a plateau. So this time I vowed not to weigh......or at least not all the time. But I do have another doctor's appointment at the end of the month, so I'm hoping to see some weight loss then. :smile:

The first time I went on the diet I lost like 4 pounds the first week and I was hooked! This time, I'm probably not quite as strict, but I am trying to be. The first time around, I didn't even have an official diet plan to go by, I just heard about the Atkins diet from a friend who heard about it from a friend who had lost lots of weight, so I just basically avoided carbs like the plague and ate lots of meat. 

This time around I am trying to eat more veggies. I don't cook much and I like to keep things simple, so I will have something like eggs and sausage for breakfast, a hamburger or chicken sandwich without the bun for lunch, and a salad with some meat on it for dinner. If I want a snack, I usually grab some cracklings. If I want something sweet, I eat half a small can of pumpkin or grab a small fruit. I try to limit my "sweet" treat to one a day. 

So that's my plan. I hope I do as good as you guys! I would love to get under 200 lbs again. I did so good on the low-carb diet last time. I haven't had any success with other diets because I didn't see quick results so I gave up. But with the low-carb diet that quick initial weight loss kept me motivated. So I hope I have lost some weight by the next visit to the doctor. :mrgreen:


----------



## SlideStop

Welcome @trailhorserider! 

I was on vacation this week. I didn't lose a single pound, which was discouraging! But, on the bright side I didn't gain anything. My fiancé also complemented that a definitely lost weight even though I hadn't lost a pound. I guess you can still change shape even on a plateau! 

I've heard of many people plateauing on this diet. It seems that cutting back protein and fasting will help you jumpstart weight loss again!


----------



## SlideStop

229.4 yesterday! 

I was eating my dinner (or breakfast, lunch? When you work nights all the meals blend together!) and first I ate my small salad while the broccoli was in the oven. When it was done I grabbed my 3 slices of pork roast and the broccoli. I ate 1 piece of the pork and some broccoli and said "I'm full". 

Well, what I should have done was stand up and put it in a container for work BUTTTTTT I didn't. I continued to eat another piece of pork and more broccoli. The only thing I could think about is "I need to eat more because what if I can't eat or don't have enough to eat at work later". Sigh. 

It's amazing how problems in your childhood stick with you into adulthood. Up until age 7 food was scarce around our house. We had food, but there was rarely enough for seconds. Snacks were highly rationed as they needed to last. If there were seconds or extras I WAS going to eat it. Food also brought me comfort from my parents HORRIBLE marriage. I'd sneak food all the time and hide in my room to eat it. 

I'm thinking I may try to go to an over eaters anonymous meeting, or maybe try to see a therapist. I'm a firm believer that I have an addiction to food. This diet won't go anywhere unless I can break that addiction! I think sitting at the dinner table consciously eating even though I told myself "im full" was an eye opener.


----------



## Drifting

I can feel myself losing inches, at least my belt was looser this morning when I put it on, ha. I'm trying not to step on the scale too much. I'm going to actually measure myself this weekend and compare to another week.

I made BBQ sauce last night for the pork shoulder I cooked on Tuesday. It came out pretty good. I didn't have the liquid smoke it called for but oh well. Still tasty, and a little spicy. I think next week I'm going to have to start paying attention to the carbs/protein/fat I'm eating. We'll see how weigh in goes Tuesday.


----------



## PoptartShop

I've been keeping it up for about a week, but I just want results already. I'm so impatient, I know. :lol:
Usually on Fridays at work I buy lunch...nope, today I brought the usual, a salad w/ chicken & an apple. Ahhh. It's gonna be hard because everyone is going to get pizza or cheesesteaks or sandwiches!


----------



## Drifting

So I have a new favorite drink that I need to try not to make too much of.









It's basically a coffee coolata. It's coffee, heavy cream, 2 tsps of coca and some truvia blended with a bunch of ice.. and it's amazing.


I also learned something else today. I do not like coconut flour. At least not the coconut flour I have, which I am assuming will go for all coconut flour.

I made this beautiful blueberry cake-thing.. and everything is okay except the base cake layer because it uses coconut flour. I can't even stand the smell of it. All that time and baking stuff wasted. *Cries* I'm picking off the crumble.











Ah well.. I'm going to make wings tonight and figure out something else for breakfast (this was my breakfast plan for the week. ;.


----------



## gingerscout

oh man I'll gain more weight because I'll make that coffee drink every day.. lol


----------



## SlideStop

I had a double take in the mirror this morning! :shock:


----------



## greentree

LOVE that! You look wonderful!! Yay!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@SlideStop looking great!!!!  Go you!!!


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop You look great!

I wanted to share, you know those cream cheese pancakes? I made a tiramisu out of them! This recipe popped up on my facebook this morning and I Happened to have 2 left over pancakes.. and BOOM. Low Carb Caramel Machiatto Tiramisu (Gluten Free) | I Breathe I'm Hungry











It's not as pretty as the picture in the blog but I didn't have a pastry bag. or enough pancakes. It sure is tasty though. And was a breeze to make. The whipped topping took all of 5 minutes.

And for dinner, last night I made a few days worth of chicken parm. The breading is crushed pork grinds, some almond meal and a bunch of different seasoning.. then fried in olive oil in a pan, and baked with some sauce and mozzarella on it.











It was yum! With some broccoli on the side.



Tomorrow is weigh in day. I'm crossing fingers that I hit the 10 pound mark (10 pounds in two weeks) I'm one pound away.


----------



## SlideStop

Grrrrrrr! I've seemed to plateau at 230. I thought last week it what because I was on vacation and I was eating more then normal. Now this week I have NO excuse. If anything in eating way less then I did in the beginning and I eat the same things over and over again. I guess I'll have to start using My Fitness Pal to track my macros again!


----------



## Mulefeather

SlideStop said:


> 229.4 yesterday!
> 
> It's amazing how problems in your childhood stick with you into adulthood. Up until age 7 food was scarce around our house. We had food, but there was rarely enough for seconds. Snacks were highly rationed as they needed to last. If there were seconds or extras I WAS going to eat it. Food also brought me comfort from my parents HORRIBLE marriage. I'd sneak food all the time and hide in my room to eat it.
> 
> I'm thinking I may try to go to an over eaters anonymous meeting, or maybe try to see a therapist. I'm a firm believer that I have an addiction to food. This diet won't go anywhere unless I can break that addiction! I think sitting at the dinner table consciously eating even though I told myself "im full" was an eye opener.



It's really amazing what you start to unravel about your eating habits and relationship with food when you can really start to get past the cravings, and feel reliably full. 

I realized and began to treat the psychological side of binge eating disorder, which I never knew or even considered I had. But food was also a source of comfort and self-care for me growing up - dealing with physical and emotional abuse, my parents terrible marriage (if you ever listened to Eminem's 'Love The Way You Lie', that line about the tornado meeting a volcano sends chills down my spine), bullying, my mother's illness and eventual death when I was 12. 

One thing that has helped me, along with keto, has been to practice leaving leftovers, and also to really concentrate on that feeling I get when I truly feel full, versus when I'm so stuffed I feel miserable - which used to signal "full" to me. 

It almost helps to make a ritual out of self-talking through it. "I have this food in the fridge, it is there if I need it, but I don't need it right now."


----------



## gingerscout

made one of my last old style meals before we get ready to start.. spaghetti and meatballs, homemade garlic bread.. going to miss stuff like that..LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Mmm @RennyPatch that is my weakness! 

I've been doing really well this week.  Haven't 'slipped up', I'm just hoping I see some results eventually! I am impatient haha. Almost done week 2...I did slip up last weekend because my parents begged me to go out to dinner & I ended up getting a big fat cheeseburger haha, but nobody's perfect! :lol:

How often do you guys have a 'cheat' day? Once a week? Or once every other week?


----------



## jenkat86

I have successfully gotten my DH on the Low-carb train. Well...other than his beer and cokes. Baby steps.


----------



## SlideStop

@PoptartShop I don't cheat day. It will toss you out of Ketosis! Plus the first few months your body's metabolism and hormones are adjusting. Best to not throw it off.


----------



## PoptartShop

I know, it's hard not to cheat day when every Sunday I go to my parents for dinner & they make stuff...like meatballs/spaghetti...gahhh lol.


----------



## SlideStop

Still haven't dropped a pound, and I'm starting to get frustrated! I think I'm taking in too much protein, but does one increase their fat intake without adding it to a protein or a carb? The good news is I'm at least still in Ketosis. The past few days I've been tests trace to small amount, but last night I finally kicked it into moderate. Maybe I'll see some results soon?


----------



## greentree

Cook with butter, eat the fat and skin on chicken, eat the fat on beef, eat avocado, add olive oil to dishes. Good Luck! Do you take probiotics? Disbyosis can stall weight loss. Also, increase your iodine intake, and vitamin D.


----------



## gingerscout

That could be an issue for me.. I hate chicken skin, and fat on beef/ steaks/ etc..lol


----------



## SlideStop

FINALLY! The scale has budged! 228.1 

I had the best dinner last night at Texas road house! 8oz steak, 4 ribs with no sauce, and broccoli with cheese and bacon. YUM! Only ate half and planned to take the other half home. Well, when I got home I realize I left the to go container at the restaurant.


----------



## gingerscout

Ouch.. that's good and terrible at the same time.. that was an expensive oopsie..lol


----------



## SlideStop

RennyPatch said:


> That could be an issue for me.. I hate chicken skin, and fat on beef/ steaks/ etc..lol


Really?? I get so mad when my family members discard the best part. I like to cut it up and eat it with the bites of meat. 

Oh and this really cracks me up! My MIL will make a whole chicken, or a rotisserie chicken, and peel off and throw away ALL the skin saying how unhealthy it is. Meanwhile, she makes white rice with almost every meal! I try to get to it before she does because there is nothing better then the skin of a bird fresh out of the oven!!


----------



## gingerscout

ok tomorrow Is our supposed start date.. don't have all details from wife yet, she wont be home till am. I am home alone so I decided to have one last pig out so to speak.. Nathans hot dogs, chili, cheese, onions, doritos, and finishing the bottle of flavored vodka.. woo hoo fun times alone.. probably not feel too good in the am..LOL


----------



## SlideStop

Just got home from the grocery store. I decided to try some fat head pizza tonight, we'll see how this goes! I also picked up some alfrado sauce. Two carbs for 1/4 of a cup! Not bad! I'm thinking that will go good with some zoodles and chicken! 

Now, rant time! I'm current living with my in-laws. Love them to death, but living here is like living with functioning horders (like functioning alcoholics). I have to spend 20 minutes cleaning the kitchen to start cooking. I don't understand why there is recycling on the counter, dishes, food that needs to be put away.... and don't get me wrong, I'm no clean freak! I don't mind messy, but this is EVERYDAY. I'll clean the kitchen and tomorrow when I wake from work it will look like a bomb hit it! So frustrating!!!


----------



## SlideStop

This may be heaven! I guesstimate it's 30 carb for the whole thing, so half is 15. I should of cut it into 1/6 instead of 1/4 to give the illusion of more.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh my gosh! They need to clean that up. You have like no counter space to work on!  I'd be frustrated too.


----------



## Zexious

Slide, I can see how that would be frustrating!
Could you maybe take it upon yourself to tidy up? Or would that be overstepping boundaries? 
/offtopic


----------



## SlideStop

@Zexious, I clean it every time I cook. It would literally be impossible to keep up with the mess 24/7 since it seems like nobody cleans up after themselves. Sometimes I feel like I'm the maid around here. My fiancé, my BIL, and my fiancé cousin are like children sometimes, they don't clean for beans and they hardly pick up after themselves. My MIL sand FIL aren't much better. Between 6 adults you'd think we could divide and conquer, but no. If this were my house it wouldn't fly!


----------



## SlideStop

There's my pizza!


----------



## SlideStop

And one last thing... 

227.0lbs today! :shock: That's the lowest I've been in YEARS, and that beats my record on weight watchers!


----------



## PoptartShop

That pizza looks delicious.  Awwww keep it up!!!!


----------



## Zexious

At least the pizza looks delicious
And, above all, congratulations on the weight loss! That's very exciting! What's your weight loss goal (whether it's a number or a size or something else)?


----------



## SlideStop

@Zexious I'd don't even think I know what my goals are. Realistically I'd like to see the 100's again! To be "normal" I'd literally have to loose 1/2 my starting weight.... but I don't think that's going to happen. 

This was me back in 2008. I was probably 180? 



I love this photo, but this was 2014 I think. This one I think I was on weight watchers so I was 230ish?


----------



## sparkyjp

My family and I are all on a ketogenic diet, as well as my dog. We also actually sell a supplement that puts you in ketosis within 30 minutes and will keep you in ketosis even if you cheat on your diet! Its helped all of us lose weight and has greatly helped with my moods and energy level.


----------



## Zexious

^Every little bit is a victory! I have faith you'll see the 100s again!
I think both photos are great! <3<3


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

Thought I'd pop in, share, and become a part of the thread: I'm (barely) 5' and have some metabolic/thyroid issues. Mainly my TSH is high, and the actual output is low. This means my brain is having to poke and prod my thyroid to get barely any action. HOWEVER my numbers aren't quite right to be on medication so my weight has been creeping up. In 2014 I was 4'10" and 150, a blobish 150 too. In november 2016 I hit 180, and was fairly fit (ish), walking 8+ miles 3-4 days a week for work, riding almost daily on one horse, but was always tired, hungry, had migraines (have since age 10), etc. My diet started as a way to eliminate some GI issues and ideally migraines as well, but after having been on paleo briefly, then the ketogenic diet, I'm happy to say I've gone from 180 to 165 in about 60 days. 

I've lost a total of 5", off my waist, hips, thighs and ribs. Hopefully as I start to pick up more hours at work (I walk and exercise dogs, 15-20 each shift but in spring/summer we get more boarders) and my gelding and I start to do more I'll continue to lose weight. I know 165 isn't exactly "heavy" in the grand scheme of things, but for someone of my height it's considered obese, and my measurements put me in a size 12 (us) pants and a medium or large shirt (although I've always had a larger chest). Ideally I'll get down to a muscular 130-something and be in size 8 pants and medium shirts. Hoping my bra size can come down too, I wear a 36" band right now, and hope to come down to around a 32" or 30". I know 130lbs would put me around the low end of overweight, but my doctor has said I could never be 110/115 lbs and be muscular enough to handle the dogs and ride horses. 1 sq. inch of muscle weighs more than 1 sq. inch of fat, so if I'm small measurement-wise, but dense enough to be heavy, I'll be happy. It's more about how I feel in terms of energy and headaches, how my clothes fit, and body fat % than it is the actual pounds for me.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

This gives you a good idea of about how big I was (ignore the jenkey stuff sitting around the round pen and outdoor). Don't have anything more recent at the moment. This was taken in late summer 2015, I was probably about 170lbs, just topping 5' and finished growing. You can see some belly and hip pudge, my upper arms, and thighs: all not toned at all and un-proportionately large compared to my height.


----------



## Mulefeather

sparkyjp said:


> My family and I are all on a ketogenic diet, as well as my dog. We also actually sell a supplement that puts you in ketosis within 30 minutes and will keep you in ketosis even if you cheat on your diet! Its helped all of us lose weight and has greatly helped with my moods and energy level.


At the risk of sounding combative, this is impossible. One of the great things about the ketogenic diet is that it is taking advantage of a normal process in your body, so there are no supplements or magic potions needed - just eat what you are supposed to. Your body does the rest. 

I have seen people ask about "raspberry ketones", and wanted to state for any lurking beginners that ketones are produced naturally by your body. You do not need to take anything if you are eating properly to put your body in ketosis. Also, they are not what puts you in ketosis - they are the waste product ketosis creates, which is then expelled from your body in urine, saliva, and sweat.


----------



## SlideStop

sparkyjp said:


> My family and I are all on a ketogenic diet, as well as my dog. We also actually sell a supplement that puts you in ketosis within 30 minutes and will keep you in ketosis even if you cheat on your diet! Its helped all of us lose weight and has greatly helped with my moods and energy level.


You got that magic wand, huh?


----------



## SlideStop

@ThoroughbredBug welcome, and way to go! I hope you find this diet as easy as me! I guess size is very relative, but I, for one, would sell a kidney to be 170 :wink:


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop I've stalled too. Did my 3rd week (I'm into my 4th). I also don't think I'm eating enough fat, so I'm trying to up that a little. Or maybe I'm just not eating enough. However, I did read it's common to stall after your initial weight loss as your body re-gains your water weight.. So you don't gain any weight because you're still losing fat, but you don't lose any because the weight you would have lost is replaced with the lost water weight (make sense?) I have no idea if that's true, but it is super frustrating. 

I am keeping measurements though. I lost inches and not pounds.. I was on the 2nd hole of my belt, and am now on the 4th. So somethings happening, its just not yet reflected on the scale.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm going to weigh myself again this weekend, last week I had lost 4lbs after about a week & a half...I'm hoping I lost more, but we shall see. 
Not really 'seeing' it yet, trying to keep it up.
Although today I really really might get a hoagie for lunch...I need bread. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

The only thing I am craving is wine. I had a glass a few nights ago. Moderationnn.


----------



## PoptartShop

Drifting said:


> The only thing I am craving is wine. I had a glass a few nights ago. Moderationnn.


SAME. I have a bottle of red waiting for me...:twisted:


----------



## Mulefeather

Drifting said:


> @*SlideStop* I've stalled too. Did my 3rd week (I'm into my 4th). I also don't think I'm eating enough fat, so I'm trying to up that a little. Or maybe I'm just not eating enough. However, I did read it's common to stall after your initial weight loss as your body re-gains your water weight.. So you don't gain any weight because you're still losing fat, but you don't lose any because the weight you would have lost is replaced with the lost water weight (make sense?) I have no idea if that's true, but it is super frustrating.


Yep, Week 3 is usually where things slow down - I've had to get back into ketosis multiple times over the years and that's always where I notice the weight not peeling off as quickly anymore. Bear in mind your body is adjusting. 

A few things that have helped me:

1- Counting calories using something like My Fitness Pal. I had a 3-month stall once and started tracking what I was eating, and it turned out that I was eating way too many calories. Once I made an effort to get to around 1850 calories a day, I dropped another 15 pounds over the next 4-5 weeks. 

2. Make sure you are drinking enough water. 

3. Watch how much protein you are eating. Too much protein can actually be turned into glucose by the body - MFP is great for gauging this, too.

4. Try not to eat a ton of pre-made keto/low carb foods, and look at the ingredients in the things you are eating. Stuff like adding onion can add carbs that you're not thinking about to a recipe. 

5. Ladies need to pay attention to their cycle- remember that fat is tied to hormone levels in the blood stream, primarily estrogen. I always noticed that the week before mine, everything ground to a screeching halt, and then once Aunt Flow arrived and finished, weight loss would resume. 

6. If you're exercising or just starting, remember that you're going to have fluctuations as your body works to repair muscle, which requires water.


----------



## Zexious

Keep us updated, Thoroughbred!<3
I love keeping up with these types of threads c:


----------



## SlideStop

226.1..... is this real life?!


----------



## PoptartShop

Get it girl!!!  
I just ate a darn Wawa hoagie...let me go excuse myself..lol. First slip-up of the week. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

yay @SlideStop! 

I made bread! It came out a little flat cause I messed up the egg whites, but it was good! It has the consistency of corn bread. I had a chicken and bacon sandwich with it.. and then a warm slice with butter. It's -really- good warm with butter. I can see it as a side for some soup or something saucy.



















I may have some with an egg in the morning.. I love an over easy egg and bread.

It was very easy to make. Here is the recipe. Best Keto Bread Recipe | 1g Net Carbs Per Slice! - KetoConnect


Also re: coconut flour and me not liking it.. I had a sneaking suspicion that the bag I had was not good. So I ordered a different brand and presto! It smells fine, just like coconut so I'm going to try baking with it tomorrow. I see a rum cake in my future.


----------



## PoptartShop

So, I lost 3 more lbs...  I'm pretty happy. Lost about 6-7 so far. Bit more to go, but it's SOMETHING.

When did you guys 'notice' in the mirror that you lost weight? Like, I can't really notice just yet...I feel it a bit when it comes to my clothes, but that's about it.

Back to the healthy eating today...I did mess up this weekend, but that was to be expected.


----------



## Zexious

Drifting -- That bread looks delicious! 
You're all such great cooks! Your skills make me jealous!

Congratulations on the drop, Poptart! How many pounds would you ideally like to drop?

When I lose weight, I notice it firstly in my face, when my cheek bones start to carve out.


----------



## PoptartShop

My goal is to lose 15-20. Still have a ways to go, but I know it'll take time.  I like my thickness (hips, thighs, booty) but I want to just shape up a bit.
Interesting, my coworker said the same thing about the cheek bones!


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> So, I lost 3 more lbs...  I'm pretty happy. Lost about 6-7 so far. Bit more to go, but it's SOMETHING.
> 
> When did you guys 'notice' in the mirror that you lost weight? Like, I can't really notice just yet...I feel it a bit when it comes to my clothes, but that's about it.
> 
> Back to the healthy eating today...I did mess up this weekend, but that was to be expected.


Never, because my body image is so messed up from always telling myself I was fat when I looked in the mirror. I always went be my clothes(those that I already owned...NOT what SIZE I bought or tried on in the store!!). When my jackets were loose, 
I knew I had lost weight.

When I started telling myself I looked good in the mirror, then I began to see myself.


----------



## gingerscout

@Drifting what kind of coconut flour did you end up liking


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I can't notice anything in the mirror, but I feel it if that makes sense.
Hoping when I weigh myself this weekend there's more changes, trying to keep it up.


----------



## Mulefeather

You start noticing little things here and there that all of a sudden pop up. I have chunky legs, always have, and when I suddenly looked down and realized my knees looked a little more “normal”, that was a very cool thing.

I go by clothing sizes too, as well as being able to do more or feeling less strained. 

And y’all have inspired me – I got back on the wagon this week. I don’t have a scale right now, so I’m just going to go by how my body feels and the signs I’m familiar with. I’m just so tired of being tired and in pain all the time. I gained back a lot of what I had lost last year just due to stress, and now I have no more excuses, and my knees and back hurting have kept me from doing a lot with the house. 

Boyfriend is being very supportive, I sent him the recipe for the KetoConnect almond bread and we are going to try it this weekend.


----------



## SlideStop

So an interesting situation came up in a low carb support group yesterday. An admin came on and said from now on anyone posts about desserts will be deleted and repeat offenders will be banned. This included Keto friendly desserts! I guess it too "triggering" to some. 

This upset me for a few reasons. 1. I like the occasional dessert! 2. You cannot hide from carbs your entire life. If you can't scroll past it on FACEBOOK how are are going to walk through the grocery store? 3. There are other things that are just as "triggering" to some people. Pizza is more triggering than dessert to me. If my fiancé was on this diet rice and pasta would be on her "triggers" list! 

Anywho, rant over, that just peeved me! 


Oh yeah, and 225.6 this AM!


----------



## SlideStop

@PoptartShop, I feel like I just saw it all of a sudden. It's like I walk past a mirror and I was like "whoa, who's that?!" 

Also, what @Mulefeather said, things become easier. For me it was bending over to put on my boots. Something I never looked forward to. Even the stairs are easier. 

And welcome back to the wagon @Mulefeather!


----------



## gingerscout

I apparently found a super recipe for pizza so were going to try it this weekend.. I guess it tastes really good and isn't too bad on carbs for a whole pizza.. better than regular pizza


----------



## Mulefeather

SlideStop said:


> So an interesting situation came up in a low carb support group yesterday. An admin came on and said from now on anyone posts about desserts will be deleted and repeat offenders will be banned. This included Keto friendly desserts! I guess it too "triggering" to some.
> 
> This upset me for a few reasons. 1. I like the occasional dessert! 2. You cannot hide from carbs your entire life. If you can't scroll past it on FACEBOOK how are are going to walk through the grocery store? 3. There are other things that are just as "triggering" to some people. Pizza is more triggering than dessert to me. If my fiancé was on this diet rice and pasta would be on her "triggers" list!
> 
> Anywho, rant over, that just peeved me!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and 225.6 this AM!



Thanks for the welcome back! And I agree, that is really...weird. I always stuck to the Keto and XXKeto groups on Reddit for a lot of my info, and they don't shy away from talk of desserts or sweets. I agree, if you can't even see them being discussed in text, then you may have bigger issues than staying keto.


----------



## Drifting

RennyPatch said:


> @*Drifting* what kind of coconut flour did you end up liking


 @RennyPatch Nutiva is the one I ordered through amazon, that I like. I heard Now brand and a few others are really good too https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008RJMXPQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PoptartShop

@*SlideStop* that's utterly ridiculous. Can't post about desserts? Where's the fun in that? People are insane...exactly, & those people probably won't even do a good job/stick with their diet because they're going about it the wrong way. *eyeroll* 

Good for you!  Lookin' good girl! That's how I'm trying to be, keep them coming off more & more! I'm impatient clearly haha.
Yeah, I noticed it with my clothes they're a bit more loose, but just gotta get it down in the mirror next! My goal weight is 145/140...even 150. I'm about 169 currently, I want to keep my thickness (hips/thighs/booty etc LOL the goodies) but lose a bit of my tummy & just get more fit...keeping it up, currently eating some carrots right now as a snack. :lol: I used to weigh about 140 & I thought I was 'fat' then but I wasn't at all, looking back at old pictures now I'm like WTH was I thinking! I'm a mess. :rofl: Ah, I'll get there.

That pizza looks so good though...& @*RennyPatch* I need that recipe! Sounds delicious without all the guilt. I LOVE pizza.


----------



## gingerscout

here is the pizza recipe, called the fat head pizza.. got 100's of 5 star reviews, told it was great.. and the one person who did the calculations, said the whole 10 slice pizza with all their toppings was less than 30 carbs total.. which isn't great, but much better than a frozen/ delivered pizza
Fat Head » Weekend Bonus: The Older Brother?s Oldest Son?s Faux Carb Pizza


----------



## SlideStop

I made the fat head pizza, it was really good!! Someone threw away or ate the other half of it. Grrrr


----------



## Mulefeather

Boyfriend and I are making pulled pork bbq pizza with a cauliflower crust for dinner on Friday


----------



## SlideStop

I just tried to eat, literally, a crumb of cake off my fiancé's plate. She yelled "NO!! It's a slippery slope!" She proceed to throw her plate in the trash. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Mmmm I will have to try that. 
LOL couldn't even have a crumb?! :lol: @SlideStop

Mmmm that sounds delicious @Mulefeather. Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## SlideStop

chicken parm you taste so gooooood!!! Anyone seen the commercial? :lol:

"Bread crumbs"- pork rinds, Itilian seasoning, and Parmesan cheese. 



Finish product, sorry I already started to dig in! 



Ugh, it so crunchy and delicious!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@SlideStop that looks delicious!!!


----------



## gingerscout

How many carbs was that?.. Looks Yummy


----------



## Mulefeather

@SlideStop - That looks delicious and like something I would make for work lunches! I'm getting tired of eating salad so I definitely need to get back into the kitchen. I'm making plans for lots of crock pot meals in the future, and make 2 big dishes a week and just portion them out. 

On my end, I remember why I love this diet so much. After just a few days, I'm already feeling a lot better. My knees don't hurt as much, and I'm wondering if part of the issue was that I had inflammation going on. 

I want to get a Whoopie pie pan to make almond bread buns with, it would be so wonderful to just be able to take a keto sandwich, veggies, and a few snacks to work each day. Boyfriend and I are going out shopping this weekend so maybe I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Zexious

Slide, that looks so yummy! ;o;


----------



## SlideStop

No carbs!! Pork rinds, parmisan cheese and Italian seasoning are all zero carbs. I think the 1/4 cup of mozzarella cheese has maybe 1 carb? 

My recommendations: put the pork rinds in the food processor. Last time I tried to pulverize them by hand and it wasn't so good. Also, when reheating, try to put it in an oven or re fry it. The pork rinds tend to be soggy, which I guess is true for most bread crumbs too.


----------



## gingerscout

so it was my first night home alone, and I had the temptation to cheat, but i didn't, I made a concoction of food and it turned out yummy. Since our doctor is just having us count calories the first week that's what I did. I made 6 naked chicken tenders, 2 servings in the oven, laid them next to each other on the plate topped them with 4 ( 2 servings) dill pickle sandwich slices, 2 servings 2/3 cup of shredded cheddar cheese, and 3 servings of dijon mustard, total ended up being 600 calories, and it turned out so good I would make it again


----------



## gingerscout

I ment 2/3 cup total of shredded cheese


----------



## SlideStop

224.9! 

0.9lbs until I hit 20lbs down from my highest weight!  I wish I knew "dieting" was this easy a long time ago! 

My wedding is 9/15/18, wonder how much I'll weigh by then! :shock:


----------



## greentree

You rock!!!!!


And not meaning to dilute your message....but is it any wonder that we develop conspiracy theories about the government dietary guidelines( I include the lobby organizations: Am. Diabetes Assoc., Am. Heart assoc., etc.)???


----------



## SlideStop

You're right, but I guess they can't get rid of carbs totally, so they do the best with what the general public is willing to eat.


----------



## PoptartShop

Lost 1 more lb...kinda messed up a bit last week, which is why. Back on it today. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

@*SlideStop* ugh I want to start losing again. I finally managed to drop a pound and it stayed off, so I'm hoping I'm picking back up on weight loss this week. The chicken parm looked great, made it a few weeks ago. I put the pork grinds in a baggie and use a rubber mallet to smash 'em.. I don't have a food processor
@*RennyPatch* I love the fat head pizza recipe. Last time I made one with pieces of chicken and bacon, and a drizzle of BBQ sauce (that I made from reduced sugar ketchup.)

I tried this caramelized onion prosciutto braid recipe yesterday and it came out amazing. I sliced it up and put it in to-go containers with a small side salad with bacon and cheese for lunches. I'm so excited for lunch.
http://www.ruled.me/prosciutto-caramelized-onion-parmesan-braid/

For dinner I'm doing this paprika chicken thigh with sour cream gravy, with a cheesy bread stick on the side. I cooked the 'bread' yesterday but it didn't bake long enough so I need to put it back in the oven tonight with the chicken. It came out good though. I'm being very careful to be under 20 carbs this week.


----------



## gingerscout

So Tomorrow is our first week done. I get to count just carbs now not calories as well, still no sugars etc. I did have one slip up, I got a spicy chicken sandwich from chic fil a and I minused the bun but ate the small waffle fries. I was having trouble hitting my 1500-1600 calories a day for this week.. I know I must have cut out 10k calories a day ( sadly no joke) between coffee creamer, regular pop, and sweets/ bread. coffee creamer dosing size is like a teaspoon and like 200+ calories.. and I was putting 2 ounces at least per cup 3x a day.. you do the math. I am down 8 pounds this week, sadly I was heavier than I thought I was.. heaviest I've been in a while.. down to 289 now.. in 6 days.. 89 more pounds till I hit my goal, now the time of year is coming where I'm going to be doing more yard work and physical labor to boot. Want to lose at least 25 more before summer.. I don't think that would be too hard to accomplish


----------



## Zexious

^Sounds like you're well on your way, Renny! Keep up the good work!

Drifting -- That looks delicious ;o;
I'm so jealous!!

Weightloss is such a finicky thing--you may find it more beneficial to not weigh yourself daily, just given how much a person's weight can fluctuate throughout the day. Maybe weekly or monthly is better?
Or better yet, choose something else to measure it by? Clothing size or measurements? Since muscle weighs more than fat (only applicable if you're avidly working out with the diet, I suppose!)


----------



## gingerscout

so another issue I am having is doctor said 64 oz of water a day, fine I can do that.. but coffee does not count, and I need to add 12 oz of water for every cup of coffee I drink.. so 100 oz of water and 36 ounces of coffee then.. that's a lot of liquid every day...I thought I would gain water weight


----------



## PoptartShop

I lost another lb when I did my weekly weigh-in this weekend. Figures I'd only lose a lb because I screwed up a bit last week. Gotta get back on it. :lol:

Water is essential. I drink water every day...like SOOOO MUCH. It actually helps to keep you full.  Makes you urinate lot, only problem!


----------



## SlideStop

@RennyPatch, great job!  I think 25lbs sounds like a reasonable goal! Hitting your calorie goals should be fairly easy on Keto. Don't be afraid to put butter on your veggies and heavy cream in your coffee! The extra fat will help keep you full and boost your calorie consumption! 
@Drifting, the bread looks delicious! 
@PoptartShop, I literally celebrate the number after the decimal when it goes down! :lol: 1 pound is awesome! 


Here's my dinner an lunch for the next few days: pesto chicken cararole! I made home made pesto last night (super easy!) and mixed it i with a block of cream cheese. Bake on 325 for 45 minutes and viola! Very tasty, may be a new regular meal! 



And remember how I said my house is always messy, here is where I'm eating my dinner... around a box of Girl Scout cookies, orange soda, left over soda in a cup from subway and loaf of bread! :lol: I guess one this this house is good for is desensitizing me to being around crappy food!


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

Mmmm @SlideStop that chicken looks so yummy! I might have to make something like that tomorrow

Sad to report I've taken a 'sick day' (not sick, popped my hip around tripping over the dog and couldn't move all day) and eaten poorly. Had half a rockstar (0cal) some doritos and a burger patty with some lettuce and ketchup.  Probably the worst eating I've done in a month, calorically and nutritionally.

I'm down 1 lb from last week but probably only because I haven't been hitting my calorie goal. Anyone else find themselves getting distracted (usually at the barn for me lolol) and missing meals? Any good ways to cope with this? I'm usually time restricted between the barn, work, education, my other critters (dog, cat, parrot, rabbits) and just getting enough sleep. So I only have like a 10 hour period where I eat (up ~8a asleep by 8 or 9p) because I have issues eating as soon as I get up, or sleeping right after I eat. I'm quite little (barely 5') so I try to eat around 1300 cals a day, maybe 1450 if I rode and worked. This means on average I need to eat 340 cals per meal if I eat 4x day. Breakfast (3 egg omelette with mushroom, onion, sausage and cheese) usually hits about 300/325 cals. Lunch and an afternoon meal are unpredictable time-wise and where I'll be (work/barn/home/out) and usually around 250/300 each, and dinner is pretty small as I'm usually still feeling pretty full, having eaten 3 hours ago. Dinner is usually either a burger (no bun obvi) or fish with veggies, or something like taco salad with lettuce, taco meat, salsa (more veg), some cheese, and peppers.

Basically I'm eating "too healthy" and thus am feeling too full to eat enough calories. :/ Does this mean I should allow myself more 'junk' foods? Most fatty junk foods make me nauseous, and obviously if carbs are off limits, what does this leave? I guess I need some ideas as to things (snacks, meals, everything) I can eat, while keeping the keto lifestyle, that are calorie heavy - but not total junk and make me feel stuffed and bloat-ey.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm having that problem too not getting enough calories.. and I think I figured out how to make spicy chicken sandwiches sans bread.. I bought some spicy pork rinds and they taste like breaded spicy chicken, so I'm going to make some breasts and make some breading for them, and melt some mozzarella cheese on them, and have one of my favorites, minus the bun


----------



## gingerscout

we figured out how to make a keto safe chocolate mousse 4.7 grams of carbs per serving.. and sooo good..LOL


----------



## SlideStop

That sounds awesome @RennyPatch! Post the recipe!


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

@RennyPatch Mmmm, you should share here. 

May have found a solution to my "not enough calories" issue. Drinking my calories, and desserts. Smoothies are the obvious. Easy to bring with me too, and not a sit-down-to-eat food that I would have trouble finding time for at work. Also, I found some low carb cheesecake recopies today. I may have to give one a shot later this week. If I do I'll post some 'food porn' for you guys here, and post whatever recipe I use if y'all are interested.


----------



## SlideStop

I come home from the barn and there is a full Chinese food spread on the table. All my favorites are there, the dumplings, the general Taos chicken, and lo mein. Ugh. Next time I'm going to attempt boneless spare ribs (I don't think they put sauce on them) and steamed veggies. The oil from the ribs should be amazing on the veggies! 

So in light of no Chinese food I got to work on an experimental meatloaf. I used 1 lb of turkey chop meat, 1/3 of parmisan cheese, 1 egg and 1 minced zucchini. I save the left over sauce from my pesto casserole and put it in the middle of the meatloaf. I save a small portion of it to make into a cheeseburger and OMG it was delicious! I'm hoping the meat loaf turns out the same way. I can see the filling oozing out the side, unfortunately, but I don't think that will make it or break it. I can make more pesto to put on top. Should be ready in 15 minutes, can't wait!!!


----------



## Drifting

That sounds good slide. And oh man on the Chinese. I walked past a Chinese place the other day and really wanted to stop.

A friend of mine sent me a book and some chocolate covered oreo's for valantines day. It was very sweet of him but I am sooo tempted by the oreos. I just want to sit and eat one with a glass of wine. They're in the freezer right now.

So I'm trying something new with my coffee. I like creamer too but I'm trying to get some coconut oil in my diet. So I blend coffee with a tbs of coconut oil, truvia and a little sugar free flavoring. It's better than I thought it would be, I'm not a fan of the oily feeling it leaves in my mouth after though.


----------



## gingerscout

so I figured out coffee.. 2 servings of heavy cream, and 3 splenda packets.. so it has 100 calories, and zero sugar/ carbs.. wayyy better than original coffee creamer, and the taste works for me as well


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch - Great job on the weight loss!! One thing I envy you men for, you lose a lot of weight very quickly on this diet. 

I put about 2 tbsp of the extra-virgin, unrefined coconut oil in my coffee as well as a little non-dairy creamer. Sadly stuff like milk and heavy cream does a number on my stomach, I stopped drinking milk when I was in my early 20's because it seemed to exacerbate my allergies, so now I'm a bit lactose-intolerant. Amazingly, cheese and butter don't bother me, but liquid milk and cream do. 

For those looking for more fat, try making clarified butter and putting it on veggies and meats, or using it to cook with. It's actually super-easy once you know how, since you are basically cooking off all the milk solids from the butter (the stuff that makes it cloudy) and you're left with pure butterfat. Let me tell you right now, eggs cooked in pure butterfat are so delicious you'll think you've died and gone to heaven. 

Oh, and try taking a piece of cheese, putting it on parchment paper that's been greased with either PAM or another cooking spray, and microwaving it for about 15-30 seconds. I've used American and Cheddar cheeses for this, and it comes out tasting exactly like a Cheez-It with a cracker-like consistency. You'll probably have to play with the microwaving times, because if you don't do it long enough, it just melts, and if you do it too long, it'll burn.


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting, I could eat an entire box of double stuf Oreos in one night! And I like them with water, not milk for some reason. 

Here's the meatloaf!


----------



## PoptartShop

Good job everyone! 
Mmm that meatloaf looks amazing.
@RennyPatch definitely share the recipe, please!


----------



## Zexious

Can I just be honest and say I still don't know, for certain, what meatloaf is? xD


----------



## SlideStop

Zexious said:


> Can I just be honest and say I still don't know, for certain, what meatloaf is? xD


It's more or less a giant burger! Lol


----------



## SlideStop

Tonights experiment: Carbonara chicken thighs! 6 thighs, 3/4 a cups of carbonara sauce (6 carbs), and bacon on top! Haven't tried it yet since I'm full from dinner and it's pretty hot. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop Oo I love carbonara. I haven't had it in forever, that's a good idea. What's the recipe for your sauce?

I don't want to jinx myself but the scale looks like it's -finally- moving again. After almost 3 weeks of a stall. Guess we'll see in a few days.


----------



## gingerscout

here's the recipe for the mousse
Chocolate Mousse - Low Carb Recipe - Dessert.Food.com


----------



## PoptartShop

Looks delicious.  I slipped up a little this week...blaming it on PMS & stress, because I've just had one heck of a week. Ugh. Nervous for my weigh on Sunday (I weigh myself every Sunday) but we shall see. 
Brought a nice healthy lunch today so going to try to keep at it. I just don't do so well when I'm stressed!


----------



## Zexious

How did it end up tasting, Slide?


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting, Bertolli... that's the recipe! :lol: And horray for the scale moving! 

@Zexious, the Carbonara came out ok. I old had a bite, but it's certainly edible. I also may be down playing it because I just wasn't in the mood for it last night!


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

Salmon patty with garlic Brussels sprouts and sauteed mushrooms: My new staple dinner! Doing the mushrooms and Brussels sprouts in olive oil is helping me meet my calorie goal too :loveshower: God I love food! lol Will weigh on Monday and update with that plus any inches lost.


----------



## SlideStop

Not a huge fish fan, but those Brussel sprouts looks mighty tasty!


----------



## greentree

ThoroughbredBug said:


> Salmon patty with garlic Brussels sprouts and sauteed mushrooms: My new staple dinner! Doing the mushrooms and Brussels sprouts in olive oil is helping me meet my calorie goal too :loveshower: God I love food! lol Will weigh on Monday and update with that plus any inches lost.


I do not understand having a calorie goal

One of the beautiful things about a carb free way of life is that the body relearns the satiety signal, so it understands when it is full and when it is hungry. When it is hungry, feed it. When it is full, quit feeding it. 

Not worrying about these things reduces the levels of cortisol, and therefore insulin. 

The body system is very complex, and we have allowed the marketing department to train us that the systems are all seperate, when actually they are ALL miraculously PERFECTLY integrated. We must allow them to WORK.


----------



## Drifting

So I tried a two new recipes this weekend.

The first was a Mocha cheescake brownie. I failed at the top layer but my oh my was it good.
Mocha Cheesecake Bars | Ruled Me

and the second is a ham and cheese strumboli sort of thing. This turned out very well, hits the spot when I want a ham and cheese grilled cheese or something.
Ham and Cheese Keto Stromboli | Ruled Me


----------



## PoptartShop

Didn't lose any lbs this week...but that's to be expected; kinda messed up my diet plan. LOL. Being on my monthly didn't help, either...sorry TMI but, hey, we're mostly all girls here. :lol:

That looks delicious @Drifting. 

Back to my healthy plan this week. Well, after today...seeing as I'm eating leftover pizza for lunch- forgot to buy lettuce this weekend for my salads. Ugh.


----------



## Zexious

^Getting back to the plan is equally as important as sticking to it! Don't get discouraged, Poptart <3!

Send some of that brownie my way, Drifting 

Keep up the good work, everyone!
#KetoDietThreadCheerleader


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes!  I was very stressed out last week, which didn't help ontop of the you-know-what monthly gift. Did not help me at all haha.

I am going to enjoy this pizza for lunch then back to it! Think I'm going to make some fish for dinner w/ veggies.


----------



## Triumvirate

greentree said:


> I do not understand having a calorie goal
> 
> One of the beautiful things about a carb free way of life is that the body relearns the satiety signal, so it understands when it is full and when it is hungry. When it is hungry, feed it. When it is full, quit feeding it.
> 
> Not worrying about these things reduces the levels of cortisol, and therefore insulin.
> 
> The body system is very complex, and we have allowed the marketing department to train us that the systems are all seperate, when actually they are ALL miraculously PERFECTLY integrated. We must allow them to WORK.


I think it's important because it keeps people from under eating or overeating. Low carb diets work very well for weight loss but if you're overeating on it, you will gain weight. Low carb diets aren't just magically immune to thermodynamics. Also a lot of people have tendencies to under eat just because they may not feel hungry and then binge a few days later to make up for it. 

Also if you are in any kind of work or training for something you can't get away with not knowing you caloric maintenance and how many calories you're eating a day. If you are in a bulk you absolutely have to know how much you are eating every single day and how much of that you burn off in work to be able to eat enough to build strength/muscle. If you're just a normal person with a normal job that's light activity then you can get away with more intuitive eating. I work ten hour days construction job. I have to know how much I'm eating and eat even when I don't feel like it just so I have energy.


----------



## greentree

If you dont have energy, you are not eating enough. I have counted calories or points,etc., most of my life. Only when I QUIT counting did I lose weight. There are so many variables in the human dynamic that thermodynamics is just a guide....and if you believe the "calories burned"numbers on a FitBit or other device are accurate, wrong.


----------



## gingerscout

going to make the fathead pizza tonight.. been wanting it since I started the diet.. hope its as good as they say it is


----------



## Triumvirate

greentree said:


> If you dont have energy, you are not eating enough. I have counted calories or points,etc., most of my life. Only when I QUIT counting did I lose weight. There are so many variables in the human dynamic that thermodynamics is just a guide....and if you believe the "calories burned"numbers on a FitBit or other device are accurate, wrong.


Exactly. I have a tendency to want to undereat so I have to force myself to eat even when I really do not want to. Counting calories strictly is something for people training for something. I think there's nothing wrong with the average person keeping within range of a caloric goal. No, I do not use Fitbit or anything like that to track calories burned. I see how my body responds to my workload and adjust my calorie and macro intake to that. I'm trying to bulk right now so of I'm losing weight or plateauing then I know I need to eat more and play around with that. That is how I gauge it. However this is a thread about losing but still, if you way over eat then you will gain weight no matter what kind of diet you are on though that doesn't mean strict calorie tracking.


----------



## gingerscout

ok totally awesome, I see why its so hyped, made it with mozzarella cheese, mushrooms, and jimmy dean regular sausage.. turned out super good


----------



## SlideStop

@RennyPatch, isn't it awesome! So good one of my non Keto family members ate my left overs! Grrrr


----------



## greentree

Caution: watch that sausage package for added sugar....plus preservatives. It is SO easy to buy plain ground pork, and add the seasonings to make your own!!! Then you can make Italian sausage, breakfast sausage, german sausage, etc., and only make what you need!!!


----------



## SlideStop

Agreed with @greentree! Many sausage brands can quickly become a carb overload. Read the labels carefully!


----------



## SlideStop

So, can you lose weight in your feet? I forgot my boots at home today so I put my spare, uncomfortable, pair on and..... THEY FIT! I can actually wear them without feeling like spazzing out because they are too tight!


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop Yes! Your hands and feet and ankles will lose the fat layering on them, so they'll skinny up some.


----------



## greentree

SlideStop said:


> So, can you lose weight in your feet? I forgot my boots at home today so I put my spare, uncomfortable, pair on and..... THEY FIT! I can actually wear them without feeling like spazzing out because they are too tight!


It is not even FAT, it is INFLAMMATION!! Wheat and sugar cause systemic inflammation. Suddenly, your balance is better(your inner ears are less inflamed), your arthritis is gone(your joints are less inflamed), the pressure in your eye is lower, you have less chance of retinopathy, Your rings fit, your shoes are too big, and etc., etc., the list goes on and on.....

And THEY call ME crazy for not darkening the Dr's door with complaints about ANY of the above! Solved it on OWN, thank you!

You are doing SO good, SlideStop !!! Congrats to you!


----------



## Drifting

So, I am still chugging along. Weight is still coming off, sometimes I get a pound coming back then it goes again. 

I still miss wine, but I found this awesome cookie recipe and I made yesterday. They came out really good, and hit that "I need chocolate' craving. They were fairly easy to make too. a little crumbly but, tasty. 

Keto Chocolate Coconut Macaroon Cookies | Ruled Me

I had two with a cup of coffee this evening. I didn't need coffee but I'm cold and it sounded good (and it was). Tip: watch them for over cooking. I did like 18 minutes and they turned out still soft in the middle. Which was yummy. and they tasted even better today.


----------



## greentree

Oh, my gosh!!! If you have never whirred some pork rinds in a food processor, added salt, pepper, garli powder, onion powder, paprika, and cayenne pepper, coated catfish in milky mayonnaise, dipped in the ground up pork rinds, then fried in coconut ol, then you have not LIVED!!!
I roasted broccoli with mine. YUM!


----------



## gingerscout

yup and I used spicy pork rinds on chicken to make spicy chicken sandwiches.. put some cheese on top.. sans bun, but still yummy


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow awesome job everyone! 
Forgot to weigh yesterday, but it's ok...kinda screwed up this weekend but oh well. Back on track today. Making chicken for dinner tonight & veggies.


----------



## Zexious

Keep up the good work, everyone!! @Drifting -- Those cookies look delicious ;o;


----------



## greentree

WOOT!!! Dr. Kristie Sullivan's Keto Cookbook is out on Amaon!!! I have got to get it!! 

her life story about weight is VERY inspiring.....Look up Cooking Keto with Kristie on Youtube.


----------



## SlideStop

222.2 today!  That's 22 pounds from the highest weight. Holy cow! When I make it to 220 even I'm going to try on those chaps. Fingers crossed they finally fit. I really don't want to buy the extenders!


----------



## gingerscout

almost a month in.. 3 more days and 27 pounds down.. and I've had a couple of slip ups..probably be more if I hadn't had them


----------



## SlideStop

@RennyPatch 27 pounds in a month?! ****, what are you doing that I'm not???


----------



## Mulefeather

SlideStop said:


> @*RennyPatch* 27 pounds in a month?! ****, what are you doing that I'm not???


Being male 

Sadly for us ladies, estrogen and fat loss are tied together, so we lose much more slowly than the fellas. Yet another middle finger from mother nature to our gender, I suppose!!


----------



## SlideStop

@Mulefeather, truth!! Guys do tend to drop weight quicker. 

Yay, 221.7 today.  When I hit 220 even I'm going to try on those chaps! For those of you who don't know I bought them a back in the fall, used, from FB. They are really nice Hobby horse chaps with fringe and a dropped heel. Unfortunately when I tried them on they were too small, but could be adjusted with extenders. Hopefully now I won't need them! Fingers crossed!


----------



## PoptartShop

I don't know WHY OR HOW...but I gained 3lbs??? I was sick all week, I barely even ate (mostly just had soup) so I don't get it. Just very discouraging. 
Ugh. But nonetheless, back on my diet.


----------



## Triumvirate

PoptartShop said:


> I don't know WHY OR HOW...but I gained 3lbs??? I was sick all week, I barely even ate (mostly just had soup) so I don't get it. Just very discouraging.
> Ugh. But nonetheless, back on my diet.


How many times have you weighed yourself this week? Don't be discouraged- it's EXTREMELY normal for the human body and especially for females to have weight fluctuations within a few pounds throughout the week and even throughout just a day in general. There are sooooo many things that contribute to what those three pounds actually could be that you really shouldn't worry about it. Also your body needs food whenever you're sick so that you can recover. It was probably just retaining as much liquid and nutrients from the soup as it could just to have SOMETHING to keep it functioning since you said you ate very little.

Again do not worry about three pounds. Literally you could weigh yourself in the morning and then weigh yourself again at 3 pm and be three pounds heavier. Sometimes women gain weight closer to their period and sometimes they gain weight just due to random female hormonal changes. Plus many other factors can affect minor weight fluctuations.


----------



## PoptartShop

Triumvirate said:


> How many times have you weighed yourself this week? Don't be discouraged- it's EXTREMELY normal for the human body and especially for females to have weight fluctuations within a few pounds throughout the week and even throughout just a day in general. There are sooooo many things that contribute to what those three pounds actually could be that you really shouldn't worry about it. Also your body needs food whenever you're sick so that you can recover. It was probably just retaining as much liquid and nutrients from the soup as it could just to have SOMETHING to keep it functioning since you said you ate very little.
> 
> Again do not worry about three pounds. Literally you could weigh yourself in the morning and then weigh yourself again at 3 pm and be three pounds heavier. Sometimes women gain weight closer to their period and sometimes they gain weight just due to random female hormonal changes. Plus many other factors can affect minor weight fluctuations.


I weigh myself once a week, every Sunday. That's why I was like WTH! But hopefully I'm back down this weekend. I know it can fluctuate, it was just very discouraging. :/ Sigh.


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop did you drink enough water? If I'm sick I have a hard time drinking enough.

Today marks my 2 months since I started this darn diet and I am 19 pounds down from what I was. Which is good. I wish it was more but its not like I've been exercising or anything so I guess I can't be too picky


----------



## PoptartShop

@Drifting nope, I didn't want to drink anything because my throat hurt sooo bad. Like felt like knives stabbing it when I swallowed.
But otherwise I drink water like a fish. :lol: 

That's so awesome!! Good for you!!!  I need to get like that!


----------



## greentree

Sorry you are not feeling well....go get a strep test. 

For those of you who drink artificially sweetened drinks....

It has long been theorized that the artificial sweeteners cause an insulin response, even if they do not actually raise blood sugar. My DH has always loved his Diet Dr. Pepper. It is his coffee. It is his afternoon puck me up. His weight was starting to creep up, despite cutting back on the "boredom-while-driving" eating that he had started.

I showed him Dr. Kristie Sullivan's video with her DH.....and he started drinking ONE cup of coffee in the morning, with a little heavy cream, a little 1/2 and 1/2, and a stevia mix sweetener, and he has lost 4 lbs in 4 days!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I don't have strep throat, I had tonsillitus. Almost all the way better thank goodness. I thought I had strep, but when I got the test it was negative. I do need my tonsils out eventually though. :/

Yeah, I only drink water. Occasionally orange juice though. 
I feel lighter this week. But I am PMSing & I know next week I'll feel bloated. :lol:


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree, you're not the only person I heard that from! Myself, I may or may not have a love for diet soda. I drank it before starting this diet and I found it helps my sweet tooth. Plus I'm a nurse, so I have all the diet ginger ale I could ever want at my finger tips!! I really should cut back though because I know it's not good for you, but it slows weight loss too. 
@Drifting, way to go! That's great! 
@PoptartShop, it's all reliative. Any acute weight gain probably isn't true weight gain.


----------



## SlideStop

I was 221.0 today, 1 more till I try those chaps on. 1.1 more until it hit the two-teens club!!!  I'm going away to PA this weekend so hopefully when I get home I'll be in the 210's! Ugh, can't believe I can actually say that! 

I really should start making an effort to get to the gym. I just don't know when I'd fit it in! Between working 4 12hr days, the horse, the dogs, visiting my grandfather in rehab, and cooking I really don't have much spare time! 

Also, if anyone could tell me how to keep the cheese in a stuffed chicken breast I'd appreciate it! I tried to make provolone stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon last night. Came out good, except most of the cheese came out into the pan! I even tried to cut it on an angle!


----------



## Triumvirate

@greentree I am so glad you brought that up! For years my mother would put Splenda in her tea when she made it thinking it would be better for her. Finally a year ago she cut out artificial sweeteners from her diet and started using raw cane sugar and she lost weight and had a significant decrease in joint pain too! 

Me personally, I only really drink water anymore. I'll have a coffee a few times a week with honey and almond milk. I cut out all sweeteners unless it was honey or fruit but only on rare occasions will make a treat with coconut sugar. I don't even hardly crave it anymore.


----------



## SlideStop

Keto win.... PORK RIND NACHOS!!!! Having it with my taco salad


----------



## SlideStop

Ugh. No pounds lost the past 3 days.  I'm exactly the same 220.6. I did have too much to eat yesterday though, chicken salad, a burger from sheetz, chicken thighs and broccoli, and then my family and I went out late and I got a steak and more broccoli. Plus, besides freezing my butt off, we weren't very active over the weekend either. Maybe one good poop and a day of eating "normal" will get me there.


----------



## PoptartShop

I know the feeling @SlideStop.  I didn't weigh myself this past weekend because I knew I probably didn't lose anything. However, my jeggings I'm wearing today are more loose than usual...:O


----------



## SlideStop

220.2... I'm trying those darn chaps on tomorrow!! Can't wait 0.2 more pounds!


----------



## SlideStop

Tried those chaps on... The good news: I couldn't find the concho for the back, of course. BUT, I buckled front and the back part comes together! Bad news: even though I can hook the zipper it won't zipper down AT ALL. Looks like I'll probably have to use the extenders for part, if not all of the show season. 

In other news, I usually wear a size 16 in jeans at old navy. I bought a size 14 yesterday, and while they are a little snug I can see myself fitting into them pretty soon! The new size 16 jeans I bought are certainly baggy, even without stretching them out first!


----------



## PoptartShop

That's awesome about the jean size!  Keep it up!

I felt kinda cool yesterday, a pair of jeggings I wore felt a lot more loose than they usually do.


----------



## SlideStop

Had another "non-scale victory", or NSV, today! My sister bought me this hoodie 3 or 4 years ago. I've been meaning to give it away every time I see it, but I haven't. When I started my diet I tried it on. It reluctantly went on, but I was busting out of it. Today, it's on, zippered, fitted.... BUT WEARABLE! I'm wearing it out as we speak! Photos not the best, but oh well!


----------



## PoptartShop

YAY that's great @SlideStop. Keep it up!!!  Glad you didn't give it away!!


----------



## greentree

Looking GREAT!!!


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree, thank you! 


You know, I feel like my relationship with food is changing! Two nights ago work was hell! I only had time to eat my snack in 12 hours shift. I ate it standing in the middle of a hallway waiting for a doctor to come see my patient. At the end of the shift I was ok, I wasn't starving, wasn't mentally feinting for some something to eat. I feel like food has also become something of a art for me. Yesterday I really wanted some
Chicken nuggets. I thought about it, went to the store, bought turkey chop meat and pork rinds and just made it! By the time I was done making my "nuggets" I had 4 and didn't want any more. If they were McDonalds I could have eaten a 20 piece! 

In other news my fiancé has decided to start losing weight also! She doesn't want to do Keto because she thinks she can't live without carbs (family is heavy rice eaters), but she had decided to try the 21 day fix. She's is currently working out with an at home DVD and I'm eating rib eye and cabbage sautéed in bacon! Noms!


----------



## Drifting

Slide that's great! 

I've been really good on the diet, food wise. I slipped a little last week alcohol wise with St. Patrick's day.. which lead to a few days of slipping because if I bought a bottle of wine I had to finish it, right? Bwhaha. I haven't been doing any sort of exercise but am going to start working the horse again this weekend.


----------



## SlideStop

Life happens, right @Drifting? I felt semi-naughty the other day. I got a salad I really love from a pizza place and forgot the onion straws were breaded and fried. I took 90% of them off and ate the rest. I love my fiancé, when she saw I was going to eat them she was like "no! You can't have those!" Eh, it was a small indulgence, but I just kept going like nothing ever happened.


----------



## greentree

Hey, y'all!! Go to FB and check "Ask Nurse Cindy"'s July 31, 2016 video!! It is a GREAT visual!!


----------



## SlideStop

A friend of mine reposted this horrid photo of me and all my fatness!


----------



## Drifting

So, I found this brownie donut recipe and tried it today. It is SO fudgy. I'm still not a huge fan of the cooling aftertaste of Swerve but ... so much chocolate!










I find the key to being able to stay on this diet is making sure I plan my meals, so I'm not hungry and have no dinner after I go to the barn. I try to cook for several days. 

This coming week for lunch is pulled pork with BBQ sauce, salad and I found a recipe for cheesy cheddar biscuits I want to try. For dinner I'm going to do meatballs and maybe another side of salad, for lack of anything else. Though I might snatch a Spaghetti squash and have that for a side. Breakfasts will probably be eggs and bacon or cream cheese pancakes


Anyway, onto the brownie recipe! 
Low Carb Chocolate Brownie Donut Recipe | All Day I Dream About Food


----------



## greentree

We had the leftovers from this awesome Chicken Artichoke Spinach Lasagne!! The lasagne noodles are replaced by BACON!! It is a multi-step recipe, but it serves 12...so divide it up into single serve containers, and it goes a long way!!

It is in Cooking Keto with Kristie's cookbook....A Journey Worth Taking.


----------



## SlideStop

That sounds delicious!!  

Tonight I'm trying baking chicken tenders with pesto, tomato and fresh mozzarella! 

Baked Pesto Chicken


----------



## SlideStop

Ok that dish is HIGHLY recommended!! My fiancé was blown away by it and wants it again!


----------



## carshon

I swear I am being converted to trying this "diet" the food looks amazing!


----------



## SlideStop

@carshon honestly, sometimes it's too good to be true! I feel guilty when I eat some of this stuff because the world veiws it as "bad for you", like a 5 guys burger with cheese and bacon!! I am seriously NEVER hungry, and if I am I simply eat! I've literally never stuck with a diet this long. I can see myself eating like this for the rest of my life. I feel better, I look better... I never imaged this would be possible!


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting can I come to your house for dinner, please?


----------



## SlideStop

217.1lbs this morning!  I put my favorite belt on today, which I basically gave up wearing because it was too tight on the first hole. Plus my jeans were tight enough I didn't need one! :lol: Anyway, belt fits comfortably on the second notch now!


----------



## PoptartShop

Great job @SlideStop.  
I haven't weighed myself in a few weeks...I will this weekend. I really am trying, just sucks I feel like it takes awhile. Like I lost a bit then bam hit a plateau.


----------



## evilamc

Have any of you seen the show "My 600 lb Life"? The dr always puts the patients on a "special" diet to see if they can commit to changing their eating habits before he will preform weight loss surgery.

I realized the other night, I think he puts them on the Keto diet without using the name. He always says HIGH protein LOW/NO carb LOW/NO sugar 1200 calorie a day diet. Lol I know some of you don't count calories but you're not 600 lbs so thats ok. I think its neat to see specialty weight loss dr's are using this diet


----------



## SlideStop

@evilamc, I LOVE that show. I could literally binge watch it! 

Keto is actually a high FAT diet, high protein is more Adkins style. You have to watch the protein because your body can synthesize it to glucose. By keeping your protein in check you use it only for it amino acids, not for making glucose. Then then your body fat and fat intake is used for energy. That is how I understand it atleast! But yes, very similar!


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh yeah I don't think he tells them to do high fat LOL! Yes I LOVE it too! My husband always laughs at me as I watch it eating popcorn.


----------



## SlideStop

@evilamc did you see the episode with the Assenti brothers?! If you haven't I suggest you do it asap! It's 1.5 hours and two parts. The second part hasn't come out yet. 



Other then that... hovering around 217.5 lbs. 30lbs off... here we come!


----------



## Captain Evil

I watched some after RennyPatch ?? mentioned it and I had no idea what he was talking about. I watched it while doing taxes and drinking cup after cup of heavily creamed coffee...


----------



## evilamc

SlideStop said:


> @*evilamc* did you see the episode with the Assenti brothers?! If you haven't I suggest you do it asap! It's 1.5 hours and two parts. The second part hasn't come out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that... hovering around 217.5 lbs. 30lbs off... here we come!


Yessssssss I did last night! AHHHHH What a freaking JERK!!!!!!


----------



## Lylly

I love the low carb diets, no mater what you want to call it. I feel better, I loose weight, no puffy eyes, Bloating or joint inflammation. The only thing I would recommend is not to use any sweeteners, makes your brain crave more sweets. Use salt, dehydration is a problem on this diet. If you think about it, How do you fatten up a cow 'CARBS'


----------



## SlideStop

@evilamc I can't wait to see the next one! I thought it was going to be on tonight but I don't see it. Maybe It's on demand? 
@Lylly I use sweeteners, never makes me crave actual sweets though. I also do not supplement my electrolytes, like so many preach. Never felt a need to. Also, as a nurse, I'd never recommend the excessive supplemention without having blood work done before hand! It's just as bad to be too high as too low.


----------



## gingerscout

3 months in 45+ [ounds down.. until the last week.. fell off the wagon huge.. having a lot of personal issues I am trying to work through with work/ and my personal life..feel like binge eating again


----------



## SlideStop

Hanging in the low 217's the past few days. Think I need a 0 carb day!


----------



## greentree

The artificial sweeteners do not necessarily cause a craving, but if you are insulin resistant, they DO cause an insulin response, and so will stall weight loss. 

I have recommitted 2 days ago..... Yesterday we started back at our weekly bike riding adventure, Trek at the Track. I also rode 2 horses, one for 1 hr 47 min, and the other for about 45 min. 

I had let the chocolate and milk take over my life again....LOL.


----------



## Uze

You guys inspired me in this thread. I've already lost 22 pounds through CICO, but to be honest I really am surprised at how quickly people lose weight on Keto... and frankly my fat body prevents me from riding the way I want to, so about four days ago I decided to step into the keto lifestyle. First few days were NOT easy. (I also removed caffeine from my diet a few months ago) and the sugar withdrawal was WORSE than the caffeine withdrawal! And even though I read it's supposed to last for like two weeks or something, I'm feeling better today. I'm only one pound away from my lowest adult weight in a long time, and I used the test strip today and confirmed my body is in ketosis. 

Also, I love the recipes you guys have been posting!


----------



## carshon

@Uze how did you start Keto and where did you find the foods to eat. I am borderline. I want to try this but am nervous of all of the fats that are eaten


----------



## Uze

carshon said:


> @*Uze* how did you start Keto and where did you find the foods to eat. I am borderline. I want to try this but am nervous of all of the fats that are eaten


Honestly it's not as easy as I thought it would be to find food. The hardest thing for me was not eating fruit, because I love pretty much all fruit. But I've been sticking to meat, like chicken, beef, pork, lunch meats, fish, cheese and other dairy things, eggs, nuts, seeds, vegetables, and salad greens like spinach, arugula, etc. Also using real grass fed butter, canola oil, salt, etc. As far as the higher fat in this type of eating, I'm not very knowledgeable on that, so someone else probably has more info for that. 

It really is just staying away from processed foods, high sugar things like fruit, bread, pasta, grains, etc.


----------



## greentree

Carshon, check out "low carb living(cooking Keto with Kristie)" on FB. She does a wonderful job outlining, explaining, and inspiring! Good luck!


----------



## SlideStop

@Uze, that's awesome! Welcome abord! Keep us posted on your progress, and of course your favorite recipes! :wink: Carb and sugar addiction are real! I don't think went through any true "withdrawal" because I cut my carbs back over two weeks, but looking back I can feel how carbs kept me addicted to food by making me so hungry! Good luck, keep up the hard work!  
@carshon, I started gradually over two weeks. During those two weeks I read a couple books about Keto, started getting recipes, and slowly cut back my carbs. Until I eventually took the plunge. All the food you simply find at the grocery store, mostly around the boarder (veggies, meat, cheese) I rarely go into the center, except for salad dressings, bacon bits and (my one naught habit) diet soda. Many books will give you a list of what's "Keto" and what's not, but really, anything is Keto so long as you can fit it under your carbs. Also, I read something on a Keto board that's is very true. Compared to the standard American diet, it's really not that much more fat, really it just limiting carbs. Carbs are what makes fat "stick" to you. I'll give it to you though, eating a diet high is fat is opposite of everything we have ever been taught. When I did weight watchers, or just tried to watch what I was eating, I bought everything reduced fat. I was limiting calories, limiting my fat intake and hitting the gym. I lost 15, tops, and I couldn't continue on the diet because it wasn't sustainable for me. Now that I've traded in carbs for fat the weight is steadily coming off and I never feel hungry. Other things that have changed for me: My skin is MUCH clearer, I hardly have any gas, my poops are SMALL, and I went have having one "diarrhea attack" a day to a few times a month (I think I have IBS, just haven't been to a doctor). Just all around I feel better! 

Anyways, enough rambling! The proof is in the pudding... I'm 215.7 as of today, and I started at 244!


----------



## Uze

@SlideStop Thank you! I am actually feeling 100% better today. I feel amazing, actually. I'm now the lowest I've been in years, and I'm almost never hungry. A lot of "diets" have failed for me in the past because I couldn't stand the hunger. But now I almost have to force myself to eat, it's awesome. You've been doing amazing too, I've read all the posts in this thread so I've seen you be successful. I'm glad I decided to try this


----------



## greentree

Slide..."I haven't been to a doctor"...that's kind of funny coming froma nurse! I am so glad that the Keto diet has helped you feel better!


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree, I'll get there one day, I swear! :lol:


----------



## SlideStop

I've impressed myself! Got this eye round roast on sale for $5. Tossed some garlic in it and rosemary on top. Baked at 475 for 7 minutes a pound, turn the oven off and let it sit for 2.5 hours in the hot oven. I have to say, it came out pretty darn good!


----------



## greentree

Yummy! That is very impressive!


----------



## greentree

A little thought for the day....

We MUST teach ourselves to EMBRACE THE JOURNEY. We tend to think of the "diet",and how our life is going to be so perfect as a thinner person. There is no pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. 
If we went on a driving vacation across the country,and stared at a screen the whole time.....then got to the destination, and flew back home, what exactly would we have DONE? Would we have seen how beautiful the West Virginia mountains were? How adorable the mares and babies looked in the pastures of Kentucky? How gorgeous all the different colors of rock are in the desert? 
We got right back to the SAME PLACE, and nothing really changed, so we go right back to the same habits, because that is what our brain does, and there come the pounds. This is what happens to bariatric surgery patients. 

As you do some sort of exercise, envision those problems, or things you feel you "can't" do, or things that should have been done, etc., falling off and being left behind. Embrace the journey to better health, replace the pot of gold with the joy of NOW, because now is really all we really have.


----------



## SlideStop

Big news!! 

Officially 30lbs down from my highest weight!  Weighed in at 214.2!


----------



## PoptartShop

Keep it up, guys!  I feel a bit less bloated this week, I'm hoping to do a weigh in this weekend. I keep forgetting. :lol:


----------



## SlideStop

A lot of my cloths are starting to get loose! Yesterday I put on I tee shirt that I usually stretch in the belly and arms because it's too tight when I put it on. Well, it was loose! No stretching required! I think I'll be good through summer since my current wardrobe was snug last summer. This summer is should actually fit! But come fall, if I keep on this track I should be down about 60lbs. I'll certainly need new winter cloths, then the summer after that I'll need new cloths too. No doubt it's an awesome feeling, but I'm nervous to get rid of the cloths because what if I gain the weight back?! Of course I don't plan on it, but then again I didn't plan on becoming 244lbs either! 

Should I donate them as they become too big? Keep them around for a while? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SlideStop

@PoptartShop How'd the weigh in go?


----------



## PoptartShop

SlideStop said:


> @*PoptartShop* How'd the weigh in go?


Well, I weighed myself on Sunday...I lost 11lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile::smile::smile:
Hoping to lose 11 more!


----------



## SlideStop

That's great @PoptartShop! Really great!


----------



## SlideStop

I think it may be time for some new scrubs? 

To think, this top used to be fitted! Not baggy, and not tight. 


Take a look at my pocket, it's bacially on my hip! If I keep too much stuff in the pockets it weights the shirt down so much my tatas hang out, gotta be careful! :lol:



Body by butter...
Body by bacon!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, I think it's definitely time for some new ones!  @SlideStop. That's awesome!!!
Yesss, I'm trying but the only problem is, I was shocked because I don't 'see' it, you know? :lol: Like the scale doesn't lie but in the mirror I don't really see it haha.


----------



## Drifting

Slide you look great!

I am slowly easing myself off the Keto diet. It was fun while it lasted but I miss more fruits and veggies  Not jumping back into bread and things, but want to be able to have a little more variety. 
I have started using myfitnespal to track my calories, and it also helps me meal plan because I can put recipes in and see what my macros break out too. My sister signed me up for a 30 mile 3 day. (10 miles a day >.>) that I can mostly walk in September, so I am trying to get ready for that. Managed to get my butt to planet fitness this morning at 530am for a 3 mile walk.


----------



## SlideStop

Haven't posted in a while... 

211.9 today! I'm hoping to make it to 1-derland by my cruise July 15th! I was originally going to say June 2nd, but that may just be too close. 

My new favorite side dish... string beans sautéed in KERRYGOLD butter, minced garlic and, of course, salt!

I started wearing a size 14 instead of a size 16 jeans! I'm going to try those chaps on again since I'm down 10 more pounds since I tried them on last. Maybe I'll be able to partially zip them!


----------



## greentree

Great news!!!! You can do it!

You may want to check the carb count on green beans.....they can be pretty high.

I recommitted, cut out the milk that had creeped in, and now I am down 7 lbs....


----------



## tinyliny

what is the difference between the Ketogenic diet an the Palleo diet? do they both try to put you into ketosis?


----------



## SlideStop

Technically you can do both together easily. 

Paleo focuses more on clean eating (nothing processed) while Keto focuses on macro nutrients. On paleo you can have stuff like potatos, carrots and fruits. You could not have food like cheese, pepperoni, or quest bars! :lol: On Keto it doesn't matter, so long as you stick to under 20 carbs a day, eat high fat and moderate protein.


----------



## SlideStop

Good job Greentree! 

1 cup of green beans is the same as broccoli. 5 carbs, 3 fiber and 2 sugar. They are tasty though, could get me in big trouble! lol


----------



## tinyliny

SlideStop said:


> Technically you can do both together easily.
> 
> Paleo focuses more on clean eating (nothing processed) while Keto focuses on macro nutrients. On paleo you can have stuff like potatos, carrots and fruits. You could not have food like cheese, pepperoni, or quest bars! :lol: On Keto it doesn't matter, so long as you stick to under 20 carbs a day, eat high fat and moderate protein.



I see. but, the paleo food plan I saw did not include potatoes. nor beans.

where does dairy fit into Keto? if at all?


----------



## SlideStop

I guess the meal plan was low carb then? Basically with Paleo, if a caveman couldn't get a hold of it, you shouldn't eat it. 

Keto and dairy.... it's almost like a love hate relationship. You can have just about any cheese on Keto! Creamsheese, shredded cheese, goat cheese, ricotta cheese, etc. There is even delicious "bread" made for mostly mozzarella cheese! Butter of course is a huge yes! Things you cant have: milk and most yogurts. Some people sub unsweetened almond milk for regular milk. You can also find plain full fat yogurt that's lower in carbs if your a huge yogurt fan.


----------



## PoptartShop

So...altogether in a month I lost 11lbs- I also just weighed myself 2 days ago (I haven't in a week) & I lost 2 more...hoping it keeps up.
LOL.
Problem is, again, I don't really 'see' it. I do feel it, but I don't 'see' it. My goal is to lose about 10-15 more...wish me luck 
I've been eating super healthy, and riding (which is exercise!). Ah, hoping to be good by summer LOL


----------



## SlideStop

@PoptartShop that's awesome! Take some measurements, maybe you will see it there. But if the scale is going down it's gotta be coming off somewhere!


----------



## greentree

SlideStop said:


> Good job Greentree!
> 
> 1 cup of green beans is the same as broccoli. 5 carbs, 3 fiber and 2 sugar. They are tasty though, could get me in big trouble! lol


My source says 10....vs 6 for broccoli

No wonder we have trouble if we are very sensitive to carbs...


----------



## SlideStop

I have 8 for green beans, 4 sugar and 4 fiber. 6 carbs for broccoli. 

Who knows! :lol:


----------



## greentree

If anyone has not tried the "Sukrin" products.....go to Amazon and order!
I made this last night for DH's birthday. He is deathly allergic to nuts, so I subbed the coconut flour for the almond flour and macadamia nuts.
I should only have used about 1/2...but then I just didn't eat the crust. The coconut flour is higher in carbs....

Private Island Key Lime Pie 
Dr. Kristie Sullivan


----------



## tinyliny

what do you Keto guys eat for breakfast? or do you skip? my friend is talking to me about the benefit of intermitten fasting, and says she does not eat at all from 7pm til noon/1. for 'breakfast' she has something called "bullet-proof coffee", which is coffee with butter and coconut oil in it, so the fat sustains her until lunch.

do you think it is better to eat many small amounts, or have longer periods without food, on a daily basis? 

I've been skipping breakfast for a bit, to see what happens, and I'm usually not that hungry until about 11ish. but, they used to say how important breakfast is to jump start your metabolism.


----------



## greentree

The important thing is to eat when you are hungry. Losing the eating "habit" is important, training your body to tell you when you have true hunger, as opposed to eating out of stress, boredom, thirst, and not eating food that spikes (with the resultant crash) blood sugar are the major fundamentals of the program.

We eat eggs, with plenty of butter, sometimes combined with bacon. 

It is also important to INCREASE your fat consumption, way beyond what feels normal.


----------



## SlideStop

@tinyliny, my schedule is so erratic my meals are so messed up. During breaking time, when I come home from work, I'll have a handful of walnuts or a couple strips of pre made bacon. If it's breakfast time when I didn't have work the night before I typically eat nothing, I wait for lunch. I'm really not into eggs, and besides that I'm just not hungery. 

I also don't like coffee, but yes people drink it and apparently love it! 

Many people to rigerous intermittent fasting and eat on a 16hrs off and 8 hours on schedule. I don't, but I don't eat then I'm not hungry, which could easily be 12-14 hours.


----------



## SlideStop

Pretty soon there is going to be a 0 in the tenths place! :shock: I was 210.5lbs today! 

Bought myself a sweet lunch box... I'd been eyeing it for a while at the grocery store but I never feel responsible enough for one. So far I've brought it home every day from work! Go me :wink:



Tried to make a "pizza" tonight out of ground turkey, mozz cheese, parm cheese, and Italian seasoning. It came out pretty good. I think I like the fathead crust better, but a whole fat head pizza is like 30 carbs. This "meat-za" pizza is 8 carbs from cheese. Next time I think I need to rolling pin the "crust" a bit thinner.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Congrats on your weight loss!

I mentioned the ketogenic diet to my mom today, just in passing conversation. She is a registered dietitian and works with patients on dialysis (people with kidney failure). She said some stuff I didn't understand about how it works (lol), but what really stuck in my head is her statement that you can 'blow out' your kidneys with the ketogenic diet and so shouldn't be on it for more than two weeks.

I'm sure you all know a lot more about the ketogenic diet than I do, and you may already know or have heard of this information. I just thought that I would put it out there, just in case. Of course do your own research, and make your own conclusions. 

Happy dieting!


----------



## SlideStop

I have joined a lot of online communities dedicated to the Keto lifestyle. There are many people who have been sticking with this diet for YEARS. To be honest I don't eat much more protein then a normal person, maybe slightly more since I don't have carbs for fillers, but nothing overboard. Same with fats. I probably don't even eat much more fat than normal person too. My family wouldn't think twice about eating the meals I make.


----------



## SlideStop

Made myself a "milk shake"! 

Quest makes a protein powder with 1 net carb per scoop. I blended it together with some ice, heavy whipping cream and water. Half went into a container to make "ice cream" and the rest I drank. 

Ice cream is literally my favorite thing in the whole world and this tasted like heaven after not eating ice cream in almost 6 months!!!


----------



## greentree

That looks yummy!! 

Have you met the lovely "Sucradrops"??? SucraDrops 2 oz Bottle of Premium Liquid Sucralose Sweetener, with Free 5ml Travel Size Bottle

I put HWC, some straight cocoa, and one DROP of that miracle liquid in a bowl, whisk until it is the thickness of melted chocolate ice cream, and enjoy!!!

5 drops of sucralose sweetens an entire pitcher of tea!! One drop makes a cup of coffee toooo sweet.


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree that sounds good too! Does it have a funny after taste?


----------



## SlideStop

I have been off the last three days and have been trying to fast. I wake up, skip break fast and lunch, have dinner somewhat early and off to bed! 

Weighed myself beige the shower... 207.5! Good bye 35.6lbs!


----------



## tinyliny

SlideStop said:


> I have been off the last three days and have been trying to fast. I wake up, skip break fast and lunch, have dinner somewhat early and off to bed!
> 
> Weighed myself beige the shower... 207.5! G*ood bye 35.6lbs*!


that's amazing!!! well done!

you must look and feel much different. want to post before/after photos? to inspire me?

have you bought new clothing?


----------



## SlideStop

I feel totally different! Everything is easier, from going up stairs to putting my spurs on! Riding wise I think my balance and stamina has vastly improved. 

I do have some before photos of me in just boxer briefs and a sports bra. I wouldn't mind posting them when I take the after photos if it's ok with the mods. No different then me wearing a bathing suit. I'm waiting to hit 1-derland before I take my afters. :wink: 

Haven't bought many new cloths, though I do desperately need new scubs! A lot of my every day cloths were snug on me to begin with. I think a lot of my summer cloths will actually fit my properly this summer, then come fall I'll probably need new winter cloths. I also went down a size in jeans from a 16 to a 14. I just got new 16s not to long ago so I'll have to wear the heck out of them to get new 14s. 

Here's my face back in February:



Here is my face two weeks ago at a wedding.




Here's a scrub top that used to fit. Note how the pocket is all the way on my hip now!


----------



## tinyliny

:clap: I almost never use emojis, but this one's for you!

you look very healthy, even at your current weight.


I've been doing a bit of low carb eating lately. not exactly keto, because I think I eat too many carbs in things like yoghurt and carrots or apples. but, just cutting out the grain, like Greentree suggested to me, years ago! 
I do feel better. the only thing that's hard for me is cutting out the alchohol. I enjoy an iced whiskey, or a cool beer. but, too many carbs, and too hard to just do on occassion. easier to eschew entirely.
I may have lost a couple of pounds. it's MUCH harder once you past menopause. it's MUCH harder!


----------



## SlideStop

Haha! Thank you @tinyliny! I haven't set any steadfast goals, but I'd like to make it down to 160. I think I'd be pretty comfortable there. I've never been a skinny-mini and I really don't want to be. I like having some meat on my bones. I guess we will see, I just grateful for any pounds lost! 

Good for you for kicking a lot of the carbs. I not a "tinfoil hat" kinda person BUT i truely believe sugar is addictive and the sugar companies keep the sugar in foods. Fat gets such a bad rap, but it's really the carbs making us all fat. There is added carbs and sugar in EVERYTHING! 

I watched a documentary on Netflix called Sugar Coated. It was excellent and explained what a strong hold the sugar industry has on society. Well worth a watch!


----------



## seabiscuit91

Wow! You look incredible!

Even your skin looks amazing! I can't wait to see more before/afters! I lost 30kg (66 LBS my converter tells me) around 3 years ago, and managed to keep the majority off the whole time. 
Never felt better, keep up the great work!!


----------



## greentree

You look AMAZING!!!!! WOW!!!

The drops do not have an aftertaste to me, and they are about the only artificial sweetener I can stand. 

tinyliny you GO!! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## PoptartShop

@SlideStop you look amazing!!   And you look so much happier. I see that glow!


----------



## SlideStop

That glow is called open bar, @PoptartShop ! :wink: 

Thanks @greentree, can't wait for the 1-derland pics!


----------



## SlideStop

Still stalled at 208lbs, which is VERY frustrating. I'm trying to cut down my portion sizes because I think I may have platued from my weightloss. I also may be experiencing "wooshes", something new I learned! Apparently before your fat cells shrivel they fill with water then release the water all at once causing a dramatic weight loss. I was stuck at 214 a few weeks ago (see the diagram) then had a sudden "wooosh" of 7lbs. I wonder if my body is setting up for another wooosh. 





Also made this delicious.... thing.... last night. I thought it was pork roast, but I was unpleasantly surprised when I brought it home. Roasted it anyway and it came out good! Only problem is I literally butchered when I was cutting it up because of the bones! Instead of nice slices I got awkward hunks. Photo to follow, it won't work right now for some reason. 

Not that summer is here and my family doesn't have air conditioning I'm going to have to figure out some good recipes for the grill! Feel free to comment one!


----------



## Drifting

I like slices of chicken or steak on kabobs with mushrooms onions and peppers on the grill. yum yum.

Also congratulations on your weight loss! Even if you're stalled, just look how far you've gotten already.


----------



## SlideStop

202.0lbs today! 1-derland is soooooooo close! Just 2lbs away! Can't believe I've made it this far! :shock: 

I had my first western dressage show this past weekend. I decided to wear my light blue and white shirt and it was huge! My WP shirt that I haven't worn yet either was getting pretty baggy! Dropped my cloth off at the tailor to have them taken in. What a good feeling! 

Here is "before"... 


And this is after. I wish I had a photo from the side to compare it to. 



On another note I had to cut back on the chicken salad! Once I cut that back I started loosing more. It's not as quick as it used to be, but it's slow and steady.

When I was tacking my horse up I realized I've lost more then the weight of my saddle! That when I tack her up now that used to be the same weight she'd be carrying bareback! And when I pick my saddle up I realize just how much 42lbs is! Amazing. 

When I get under the 200 mark I'm going to post real progress photos of me in a sports bra and boxer briefs! 2 more pounds to go! 

Just another photo...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*SlideStop* way to GO!!!!! You look great!!!

Well, it's been awhile since I posted in this thread but...I lost 16lbs!!!! Trying to lose about 9-10 more  
I went down a size! And ALL of my bathing suits were too big in the bottom, so I had to buy all new ones. :O I feel so much better in my bikini now than I ever did...I still need to lose about 9-10 more like I said, but ...it's progress. I have been sticking to my healthy diet and I have had some 'cheat days' but hey pizza is life LOL.

We can do this!!! :mrgreen: So proud of you!
Isn't it awesome FINALLY like, feeling a difference??? I was very discouraged at first like, I don't see any difference but now I see AND feel the difference. Yes yes yes! I am currently 161/162....my goal is like 149/150 so hopefully I can do it lol. We got this!


----------



## carshon

@SlideStop @PoptartShop Congratulations! I really need to get up the gumption to do this. I would really like to lose at least 40lbs ( I need to lose more but would be happy with 40)

Great job and wonderful motivation for me


----------



## SlideStop

Still bouncing around in the low 200's, but today has been the lowest yet! Originally when I stepped on the scale it said 200.0! In the photo is says 200.1. SO DARN CLOSEEEEEEE!


----------



## carshon

I really need to get motivated to do this. I have seen posts from FB groups and the results are amazing! 

What a great job @SlideStop


----------



## SlideStop

Thanks @carshon!!  

Get on the wagon! I've always said this diet, or for me lifestyle, is freakishly easy! Results speak for themselves!


----------



## SlideStop

Oh yeah, and great job @PoptartShop! Do you have a plan for when you hit your goal?


----------



## SlideStop

SO THIS HAPPENED TODAY! Omg, I'm so happy! Can't believe there is a 1 on the scale!!!


----------



## greentree

YAY!!!!! Congratulations!!! That is so awesome!


----------



## PoptartShop

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sooooo great @*SlideStop* !  Keep it up, you are doing fantastic! 

I lost another 4lbs! Down to 158!  I'm getting there...when I hit my goal, I want to still keep doing my healthy eating but I am DEFINITELY REWARDING MYSELF WITH WHATEVER THE HECK I WANT TO EAT. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## SlideStop

Good plan! I keep saying to myself that I'm going to have "cheat day" when I hit a certain goal. Every time I hit the goal though I just don't have the heart to do it!


----------



## carshon

I am trying really hard to watch my carbs but the giving up milk is just killing me!


----------



## SlideStop

What are you using milk for?!


----------



## carshon

My family drinks a lot of milk (2%) as in a family of 4 drinks almost 1 1/2 gallons per day. I am a HUGE milk drinker


----------



## greentree

carshon said:


> My family drinks a lot of milk (2%) as in a family of 4 drinks almost 1 1/2 gallons per day. I am a HUGE milk drinker


Get full fat milk....the lower the fat, the higher the carbs. The fat will make it a little bit self-regulating.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon try soy milk!!!!!!!! It's healthier & SO DELISH! LOL I didn't know if I'd like it at first, but I do! It's so good with cereal too...mmm. 
Or you could try 2%, I never liked whole milk...it was too sweet.


----------



## SlideStop

Drum roll please!
.

.

.

.

. 
Took before and afters today!


----------



## greentree

You look fantastic!! Oh, my gosh, you have done SO well! I am proud of you, SlideStop!!!


----------



## SlideStop

Thanks @greentree! Lots of hard work and dedications goes a long way!!


----------



## PoptartShop

That is fantastic @SlideStop!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## carshon

@SlideStop you are my inspiration! I am going to really try to get my carbs under control. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures and your story. You look A MAZE ING!


----------



## SlideStop

Thanks @PoptartShop!! 
@carshon, no problem!  how's it going for you? 


197.9 today! Maybe TMI, but I'm not finding that my weightloss is following my monthly cycle. The week and a half before I'm seem to be "stuck", then a few days into my period, when I starts letting up, the weight seems to fly off. I was 199.5, give or take, for almost a two weeks. Then yesterday I weighed myself at 198.5, and today I was 197.9. Not that I'm complaining, but I think it's interesting!


----------



## greentree

When we were doing WW, years ago, DH made me a chart, because I would get discouraged....It looked just like a heart graph. -/\
\/\__
I am not very good at those computer lines, but you are a nurse, you know what I am talking about...LOL.

YAY!!

I am down 10 of the 13 lbs I need to lose!


----------



## carshon

I am still not entirely committed yet. I am really struggling with family meals - and I am not much of an egg person so breakfast and lunch are killing me. I have lost about 3lbs in the last 2 weeks - I just need to be stricter with myself.


----------



## SlideStop

195.5 when I weighed myself this afternoon! Closing in on 50lbs!!  I can't believe it. 

I clean out my closet and I have 4 full bags of clothing to donate! Picked up some new cloths for my vacation on Friday. I'm a little nervous about the overwhelming amount of food that will be on the cruise ship! I don't want to ruin what I've worked so hard for! 

On the flip side, I'm excited to have photos of myself that I don't want to hide from everybody!


----------



## greentree

Remember, treat it like poison....because it is. I DON'T eat that. It will make me ILL, and I dont want to miss a port of call!! You might even talk to someone about a "special diet" menu....if there is someone. I have never been on a cruise, so I don't know about it....

Have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Drifting

Slide you're doing great!

So I'm back to Keto again. I've been off it for 2 and a half months, and the last month I've noticed I've just felt blah and unmotivated. I needed to shake things up again! I remember how motivated I felt when I did Keto at the beginning of the year, and frankly it was easier to plan my meals on it. 

I also want to try Intermitted Fasting (16:8). 

I started Keto sunday morning, had gone grocery shopping Saturday and spent last week eating the food I had in my house that I needed to get rid of (I hate throwing things away.) For lunches this week I have taco salad with avacado, and sour cream, some peppers and a tiny bit of onion for taste. For dinners, I made chicken thighs with a gouda/mushroom/jalapeno/bacon cheese sauce. I also tried one of those frozen Birdseye riced cauliflower bags (They're not bad!!)

Anyway I had a cup of coffee this morning and managed to wait till around 11 to eat, so I had effectively gone 16 hours without eating (I don't usually eat past 630/7pm). I wasn't hungry, so I ended up doing IF anyway ( I was going to wait a few days before I started.) We'll see if I can do that tomorrow. Just in case I can't I've been bringing a hard boiled egg to work for breakfast.

Oh oh, and I ordered ChocZero. Which if it is anything like the reviews, I should be a pretty happy camper. Expensive tho but would make a nice small treat.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LQYCY3...UTF8&qid=1500329337&sr=sr-1&keywords=choczero

Anyway I started sunday, and I already feel better. Less bloated, and I"m buzzing about with a ton of energy (that could be because I Had an ice coffee this afternoon? ha.) I'm actually cleaning out my closet, out with the old that I had stopped wearing anyway.

KCKO (Keep calm and keto on)


----------



## greentree

When I want chocolate, I mix heavy whipping cream with about a tablespoon of cocoa, add 2 drops of sucralose,and whip to the consistency of melted ice cream(which is my favorite way to eat chocolate ice cream). 

Good work, Drfting!


----------



## PoptartShop

So proud of you guys! 

Way to go @SlideStop. That is amazing!!!! Keep that up! 
Same with you @greentree & @Drifting. You can do it!

So, I got my tonsils out 2 weeks ago & ...I LOST 14LBS. LOL, so I'm 'almost' at my goal. But I gained a few back (to be expected). Back on my regular healthy meal plan next week (once I can eat hot foods etc.) so I'm excited to keep losing!  

I was 180 a few months back, now I'm...150. Just need to lose about 5-10 more. HOPING I can do it lol.


----------



## SlideStop

Welcome back, @Drifting!  and @PoptartShop, how convenient! :lol: I remember having my tonsils out when I was 13. They said it would be all ice cream and happiness. Ugh, wrong! I think that was the toughest 2 weeks of my life! I lost a boat load of weight. I was literally couch ridden for 2 weeks and didn't eat a thing, except the liquid Tylenol and codeine. Hope you feel better quickly! 


As for my trip.... AMAZING! It was super easy to stay Keto the whole time. I brought quest bars for breakfast, only because I don't eat eggs. Then I had a little bacon and breakfast sausage wrapped in cheese. For lunch I had double bacon cheese burger or meat from the carving station with whatever the veggie for the day was. Had lunch in Hamilton (Bermudas capitol) and had a DELICIOUS bacon cheddar burger. For dinner our waitress was totally ok board. I got the meats with out sauce and subbed the carb for broccoli, or other veggies on the menu. I got the soda package and the ship had the coke freestyle machine, so I probably drank my weight in diet soda, plus half a liter of vanilla Stoli! 

Was I over on my carbs, probably, but I was on vacation. 

One thing that was killing me on vacation... watching my fiancé eat. Not because I wanted what she had, but because I'm was sad for her. She's addicted to soda. Breakfast consisted of eggs, bagel, donut, fruit loops, and orange juice. She weighted herself when she got home today and she was 237. Just a month ago she was in the 220's. 

The good news.... at lunch on the last day she said to me she is ready to try no carb! She was asking me a bunch of questions and said she has been researching it on her own.  That literally made my whole trip. 

All and all, excellent vacation! I'd love to post photos but stupid Photobucket is charging now!! Anyone have any ideas for a free picture site?


----------



## Drifting

@SlideStop Glad to hear your trip went well, and that your fiancé wants to start LC! It’s so much easier when you don’t have to worry about what the other person has in the house. I sent my younger Sister, who also has weight issues and eats like crap, the subreddit Keto forum to see if that’ll get her motivated. She hasn’t answered my email though so I doubt she’s interested. Maybe I need to call her. 

@PoptartShop 10 more! That’s amazing, congratulations! I did hear the last few are the hardest to lose, but I know you can do it. Hope your throat is feeling better. 
Its been about 5 days and I’ve lost 4 pounds, and I know its water weight but I still feel better. I don’t crave anything usually (except chocolate because, it’s –that- time.) I did get the CHoczero candies and they came a bit melted because it’s the middle of July. The company did try to put ice in the bag but it melted too. Those are good, I really like the 70% one.. I had it with a glass of wine last night.


----------



## carshon

@SlideStop that is my biggest hang up with this WOL is that I have to cook for my family and they are not all eating low carb or Keto. I have lost a few lbs and will do the best I can.

Your journey is so inspiring!


----------



## SlideStop

carshon said:


> @SlideStop that is my biggest hang up with this WOL is that I have to cook for my family and they are not all eating low carb or Keto. I have lost a few lbs and will do the best I can.
> 
> Your journey is so inspiring!


Really? I find family meals quite easy. Make a meat for the family and a side. Then make your own side. When my MIL cooks she'll set aside the meat for me if she is going to marinate and leaves mine plain or seasons it.


----------



## SlideStop

Official post cruise weight in.... 197.9. That's up from 195.6. Not bad! Probably less then most of the people on the ship, and I feel like I enduleged!


----------



## SlideStop

Super huge shout out to my fiancé!! The self proclaimed soda addict has stuck with Keto the past 5 days! She's in Ketosis, as per the Keto test sticks. Now mind you some of it was just vacation weight, but she got off the ship 237, and today she was down to 229.7!! It seems like she really getting into it too. She's always asking questions, reading labels and seems excited about the food we are eating. Super excited to see her progression and to have a partner in crime!  

Oh, PS, if you hate the artificial taste of flavored water I'd HIGHLY recommend Hint water at target. Comes in all sorts of flavors... peach, apple, pineapple, strawberry kiwi, cherry, etc.


----------



## carshon

@SlideStop. So jealous. I really want to try this WOL and just can't seem to stick with it. Dropping a lb here or there but nothing like you and your fiance' Congrats to you both!


----------



## greentree

I will FOR TODAY. Shift the mindset from what you cant have, to what you Don't have, as if you were allergic, or it was poison(for some of us, it is). Pay attention to how you FEEL.


----------



## SlideStop

My fiancé said it best the other day. Our family was over asking why she didn't start Keto sooner. Two things 1: she wasn't ready. 2: she had a real wake up call on the cruise. If they would have weighed her she wouldn't have been able to do one of the activies, the sky diving wind tunnel. 

I think when you're truely ready you'll make the commitment. For me, it been working as a RN. Day after day I work taking care of people with obesity related illnesses. My typical ratio is 4-5:1. It's pretty common for 3 of my patient to be diabetic. Almost every obese patient has an illness that coincides with being obese and eating poorly. I finally opened my eyes to the fact that I can only dodge the health issues bullet for so long. I was Healthy, but I knew it wouldn't last for long! 

You'll have to come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Drifting

It took me years to decide to do something about my weight. YEARS. I have never been skinny, not even in high school, but I really let myself go after the Navy.. 8 years later I finally got tired of it. I kept thinking I didn't have to change the way I eat, I just have to 'moderate' what I eat. I can have a little of whatever as long as it's only a 'little.' The problem with me is I never can have just ' a little'. So yes that small bite of mac & cheese won't kill me, but it'll lead to me wanting another bite.. than another, etc. Better for me to just not have it, and now I usually don't want any of it, even when its around.

Some people can moderate what they put into their mouths, and are just naturally skinny/can eat whatever they want. I am never going to be that way.. that's so sad. lol


----------



## SlideStop

@Drifting, ain't that the truth?! I've always been envious of those "natural skinny" people. Like, why can you eat McDonald's every **** day and I get fat off smelling it? Seems unfair! The one thing this diet has taught me though is a lot about moderation. On my vacation I was cool with having a lick of ice cream. Just wanted to taste the flavor, that's all. I was totally cool with my one lick. Pre Keto I couldn't contain myself around ice cream. I could literally eat it for breakfast lunch and dinner! 

Now for some more good news... 

My FIL wants to join my fiancé and I IF i get my blood work done and my colesterol isn't through the roof. Tomorrow I'll call for an appointment, finally! 

Also, my weight today... 193.6. You know what that means? 50lbs DOWN!! Woot, woot!


----------



## SlideStop

Also, this cheesy asparagus came out BOMB!! 

Best Cheesy Baked Asparagus Recipe - How to Make Cheesy Baked Asparagus


----------



## greentree

Slide, be careful falling for the cholesterol myth....for one, your cholesterol will naturally be higher when you are in losing mode, because your body is breaking the fat down, and circulating it to use as energy, especially in ketosis. 

Congratulations on the 50 LBS GONE!!! Incredible!!!!


----------



## SlideStop

Thank you!!  

Yes, I've read that before, but I've also heard of levels out eventually.


----------



## Drifting

Congrats on 50 pounds down! If I had stayed Keto while you did I may have been close to that (ah well.) You've worked hard and I bet it feels amazing. You've lost the weight of a 4 year old, lol

So walmart has these packages in the deli section of spicy pickles and I have been craving them lately. I don't normally crave salty things but on this diet, apparently I do. Anyway, I managed to buy a jar of regular dill pickle chips and took some - mixed with red pepper flakes = spicy pickles.. Yum snack with a michelob ultra. Yum yum. Yum.


----------



## SlideStop

Greetings from the 180's club!!  189.6 today which means I'm 0.2 lbs away from 55lbs off! 

My fiancé is doing well also! Resisting the urge to drink soda, and losing weight. She's down 12lbs now. I (internally) crack up at her. She sounds EXACTLY like me in the beginning... "I'm up 0.1lbs!" And, "why do I only have trace ketone when I was as moderate yesterday?" 

Meal prep has been interesting with two chefs in our cluttered kitchen. If you recall from earlier in the thread my in laws aren't the neatest people, so kitchen space can be scares even after organizing it! I give her props though, she's found a few recipes and pulled them off which is a huge improvement from covering chicken with a plastic lid and putting it in the oven! :lol: 

She made this cauliflower Mac and cheese the other day that came out KILLER! I don't even like cauliflower and I went back for seconds and took it to work. My FIL even liked it! 

https://www.ruled.me/cauliflower-mac-cheese/


----------



## greentree

OMG!!!That is so awesome!!! I am proud of your fiancé for kicking the soda, and joining keto. I will try that mac and cheese! Thanks for the link, and congratulations.

I am sitting here in a pair of pants that I used to wear showing in driving classes...they were skin tight, but I covered them with a driving apron, so as long as I didn't have to go to the bathroom in the heat, I was OK......Now, they are just hanging!!!


----------



## SlideStop

@greentree, isn't that an amazing feeling? I really held off as long as I could to buy new cloths. Then the stuff I couldn't even fit into before I lost weight started to become loose and I broke down and got a couple new things. My scrubs are huge too! My tightest scrub top is quickly becoming loose. I tossed all the 3x tops and the 2x tops are currently giving everyone a peep show if I don't pin it smaller! :lol:


----------



## Drifting

That's great about your fiance! 
I get the frozen birdseye cauliflower rice, which is actually pretty good. I cooked up some goat cheese and a little heavy cream to make a sauce and mixed it in with it, and poured some of the sauce on a pork chop. Nom nom.

All my pants are hanging off me. I haven't lost weight in pounds (at least not much yet) but definitely in inches. I've slowly started putting clothes in bags 'trash' or 'donate' depending on wear and tear. I had to pick up two smaller jeans at walmart for cheap just to have something that wasn't around my ankles. 

Also.. I forgot how much energy I have on this diet. SO. Much. Energy.


----------



## SlideStop

Coming up on a month since I've checked in. 

Down to 185.1, so 1 pound away from 60lbs! My coworkers are dying for me to get new scrubs. I had to break out a hoodie the other day and it looked ridiculous! I'll have to treat myself to some new hoodies come fall time. I did have one my sister bought me years ago for Christmas that I couldn't even get close to zippering... actually fits now! It's an under armor woman's XL! The size 38 shorts I bought are starting to require a belt now. 

Kristina is at 20lbs, and staying strong on Keto! I'm most impressed with her. Carbs were her primary food group. 

I did upload some photos of some of the meals I've made to the HF photo album. I just have to actually make it to the computer to post them! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm down 130 lbs this year. I just got brave and cleaned my closet and donated a bunch of clothes to TX. Stuff I haven't worn since early 2000's is now bigger on me than it ever was before. Kind of bitter sweet, I had a bunch of stuff with the tags still on. And some favorites that I just can't wear anymore without looking ridiculous. So, time to go clothes and shoe shopping.


----------



## SlideStop

@DreamCatcherarabians... wow! Thats like an entire person! :shock: I hear you on the bitter sweet thing. I got rid of some cloths a few months ago that I was pretty attached to. Glad I'm too small for them, but sad to see them go! 

How'd you lose the weight? Have you been doing Keto too?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

SlideStop said:


> @DreamCatcherarabians... wow! Thats like an entire person! :shock: I hear you on the bitter sweet thing. I got rid of some cloths a few months ago that I was pretty attached to. Glad I'm too small for them, but sad to see them go!
> 
> How'd you lose the weight? Have you been doing Keto too?


I've done a very low carb/high protein diet plus exercise. I do Tai Chi and use my Bowflex Stepper, plus all the ranch and horse work. It's been a tough road, and I'm not done yet, but the goal is in sight. I work PRN for a Bariatric Clinic and that has been an immense support system for me and I get to see a Registered Dietitian pretty much daily. LOTS of accountability has kept me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Drifting

Congratulations Dreamcatcher, that's amazing!

Slide, so glad you and your Fiance` are doing well.

I'm doing good. Keep on truckin'! I've lost a little bit of weight, I definitely feel skinnier for sure. All my clothes are too big now. All my barn t-shirts are baggy to the point that they feel like sacks on me now.


----------



## SlideStop

ok, FINALLY had some time to upload some photos of a few delicious things I've made... 

BACON CHEESE BURGER ZUCCHINI BOATS! Brown up some vidalia onion, bacon and ground beef. Cut zucchini in half and scoop out center. Salt, pepper, and oil them, then bake at 400 for 5 minutes. Then put the ground beef in, top with cheddar cheese, and bake another 2 minutes until cheese melts. I could eat these everyday! 










Zucchini mozzarella sticks. They can be a pain in the behind to make, but wow! I made them and brought them to work... my coworkers went APE POO over them! For some reason I can't copy the link onto her but.... Slice the zuchinni thin, place a wad of mozzarella in the center, put a toothpick through it, bread with pork rinds italian seasoning and parm cheese. Fry them for a few minutes. VOILA! 










Cauliflower "mac" and cheese. I cant take credit for this one, it's all Kristina! She is the cauliflower whisperer! I HATE cauliflower, but I like this. So many recipes online I wont bother to explain. This is what I'm having with my 1/2 price NY strip steaks for dinner tomorrow. :mrgreen:











I'll post some more when I make some new stuff! I have a few things on my list of things to make. :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm 146 now...pretty much at my goal.  I'm keeping up with it. 
So proud of you guys!!! <3


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> I will FOR TODAY. Shift the mindset from what you cant have, to what you Don't have, as if you were allergic, or it was poison(for some of us, it is). Pay attention to how you FEEL.


This....this is what I did when I was on an 'artificial' Keto diet before, not that I can't have, but that I choose not to.....Now I want to share something that I posted elsewhere and get a take on it from you guys....others have focused on the weight gain, saying it isn't possible, shouldn't weigh myself so often....missing the main point, after months of very restricted carbs, especially sugar and any sort of wheat based carbs....



> Well that was interesting...although not trying to lose weight, I have been kind of careful what I was eating for a few weeks, and I was seeing a general slide on the numbers on the scale...WHOOPEE.
> Last night I was at a pot luck supper, there were lots of gorgeous salads, though I have a sneaky feeling that most of the dressings though tasty, would not have been diet friendly! I also chose hamburger without the bun, all good so far. Then I broke with my usual habit, and went to the desert table and had a spoonful of most of them, so of course ended up with plate of flour and sugar, and very tasty it was!
> I woke up this morning feeling dreadful, pounding headache, sick, and sweating. Went and stood on the scale and it shows a 3 pound gain on yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😯
> Seems like I need to go back to not dieting, but staying away from those 'bad' carbs


I am just about ready in my mind to take the plunge and try the Keto life again, this time not based on packets of powder and bars.....need to catch up here and find the best "idiots guide to getting started" unless you guys can make suggestions :grin:


----------



## SlideStop

Honestly, @Goldenhorse, it seems like you're off to a mighty good start!! Your off all obvious carbs. I'd recommend downloading My Fitness Pal and start tracking your carbs, keeping them below 20g. You can figure out your other macros (protein, fat) with a macro calculator to tell you exactly how much you can have for optimal weight loss. Or, you can be like me! I do "lazy" Keto. I don't count macros or calories, I just keep my carbs under 20 grams.


----------



## gingerscout

so I haven't been on in a while.. I not only fell off the wagon, I set it on fire and rolled it down a hill...lol Back to my starting weight again. I need to get myself hyped up to go again as in May I start a new job with the public and don't want to be pushing 280 pounds doing it.. *sigh*


----------



## Golden Horse

SlideStop said:


> you can be like me! I do "lazy" Keto. I don't count macros or calories, I just keep my carbs under 20 grams.


Lazy Keto sounds good, I don't have the sort of personality that does well with too much detail, but keeping carbs, is that net or actual? under 20g, I can do those maths..


----------



## gingerscout

we always did total carbs not net as recommended by our nutrition doctor.. and it would bug me to see all these awesome recipies and dishes and find out they were net carbed and I couldn't have them


----------



## Drifting

Golden Horse said:


> Lazy Keto sounds good, I don't have the sort of personality that does well with too much detail, but keeping carbs, is that net or actual? under 20g, I can do those maths..


I do net. I hate tracking and counting too, but I got a food scale and counted everything for about three weeks just to get an idea of how much an actual '4 ounce' piece of chicken was. Now that I have a good idea I don't track anymore - but I do keep track of my net carbs.


----------



## SlideStop

Sooo.... it's been a while! How's everyone doing? 

I hit the 170's club today, 179.7!  65lbs down, can you believe it?! 

My fiancé was 208, which is down from 237! She still into it, maybe even more so then me.


----------



## Drifting

Slide, 
I was just thinking about you the other day. I'm glad you're still going strong! I'm about 10 pounds behind but I'm taking it slow. Went on vacation at the end of September and went off the wagon for a week or so, but been back on it! I just have so much more energy eating this way (except today, I have been fighting a fever the last 2 days. pfft.) Glad your fiance` is doing it too! The only problem I have is I'm running out of clothes to wear!


----------



## greentree

You all are doing so well!!! Slide, congratulations!!! 

I do total carbs, but honestly, unless the scale starts to go up, I just eat meat and vegetables, with plenty of fat. Seems to work, and works better without heavy exercise. YAY!! LOL. My body does not consider horseback riding heavy, even at long distances posting trot. Bike riding and hiking, though, make me famished. I eat to hunger, and apparently I eat too much after exercise!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Great job, @SlideStop. That is amazing progress. 

I've been eating kinda crappy lately (because of work stress) so I gained a few lbs back. I'm still near my 'goal' but I want to lose a little more.
I am back on my healthy kick this week so hopefully I can stick with it.  
Plus...it's almost hibernation/sweatpant/hoodie season... :lol: LOL


----------



## Eme1217

Such great progress from several Ketoers here! This diet never ceases to amaze with the results, and almost the ease of it. I love that you do not have to spend hours and hours sweating in a gym to lose .5 lbs a week! And counting calories? Uhhh yeah, no thanks!

Personally, this is definitely my diet of choice. If I'm going to be "on" any diet, it will be this one. That being said, I had to not be on my diet for most of the year while figuring out other health issues that just seemed "easier" to eat the carbs. I'm beyond frustrated with all of that however, but now I have the go ahead from hubby to get back on my diet starting next week. *Happy Dance!*

To keep my good news horse related, we also decided that once I get to my goal weight, I get to buy my next horse!!! Really looking forward to this count down to victory!


----------



## farmpony84

I just thought I'd pop in and give my so-far results... I don't have a scale so I don't know my weight but I started in 6 weeks ago in a size 11 and a full B, almost C bra. I tried on my size 7 Wranglers this morning and they fit. I'm now a very small technically A bra size... In fact... Maybe I'll try my A on tomorrow...  I put a dress on thats been hanging in my closet for over 10 years and it fit. It's a size 5. I'm very soft and squishy though. I am planning to start the 30 day ab challenge tomorrow to try to tone up. I have added one cheat meal per week to my plan. One of the guys at work told me that you have to do that to keep your body in the weight loss mode. I think I also read that somewhere so ... One cheat meal per week, usually on a Friday or Saturday. Today I had fried rice... 


Keep it up friends!


----------



## QtrBel

I have had to read through this a small bit at a time due to time constraints and now can't remember so much of what I told myself I needed to remember. I've been fighting my weight for well over 10 years and looking at this diet hard as the way to go but being diabetic I was always told NO when I'd ask. Can't use meds because of heart and everything else just was an epic fail. I may lose initially a token amount. Enough to get excited and then NOTHING. Months on a liquid diet after I had reconstruction done on my face and 8 lbs gone. That's it. Most I know on liquid for a couple of weeks lose double that without effort. Not me. Had my Dr tell me weight loss/gain had absolutely nothing to do with hormones or your endocrine system and I must be eating too much. I journaled and weighed/portioned food for almost 15 years - she thought I just threw all that info together to make a point and they were all lies. SO new Dr. And after 2 years of working with her have decided to try keto (net carbs). So far so great! Ten pounds almost gone in a week and a half. Most is water weight I am sure but the most impressive things are the things I thought would take weeks and weeks to see an effect that is if there would even be one possible. BP went from 150/90+ on a twice a day regimen of a high dose heart med to 125/70, no bloating, little joint pain, no hot flashes, no migraines, no seizures. I am feeling good, sleeping better and hunger isn't an issue. Just need tips on how to keep it going and support. I have tons of questions and again no time but am hoping to see this thread revive. Really was inspiring SlideStop. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## QtrBel

Forgot to mention that the swelling I get in my legs at the end of the day is gone or very mild and no pitting with it.

My first question is about vitamins. I do take a multi but it has no calcium. It is one of the very few that don't make me gag and puke or feel nauseous all day. Where do you(g) get your calcium since milk is not happening now.


----------



## carshon

Qtebel there are a lot of Keto face book groups. I belong to a few. I am trying low carb because the Keto was just too hard with 3 others in the house not doing Keto.


----------



## QtrBel

Thanks! I feel you Carshon. There are two here not doing anything. One will eat what I make for breakfast but not other meals so I fix a meat and his and her sides. The other won't even do the meat at times and avoids the veggies like the plague. I'll look at the FB groups I just prefer the forum so was hoping to see this pick back up.


----------



## SlideStop

Hi everyone!! 

Sorry I've been MIA. Life just scoops you up like a whirlwind! Thought I'd update since I haven't in a while. 

I've been stalled at 170lbs for a while. Like, a few months, which was frustrating. I think my stall has finally been broken though! I weighed myself at 164.9lbs today, WOOHOO! So, Thats 80lbs down!  I want to take more before and afters, but I know we can't use photobucket anymore. How do I post photos on here?


----------



## carshon

@SlideStop you can use the download option. I was able to use it and upload pics from my home computer. So glad to see you are back!


----------



## SlideStop

Let's see if I can figure that out! My fiance comes home tonight so hopefully tomorrow I can take some "after" photos. I tried myself in a mirror... they came out horrible! :lol:


----------



## SlideStop

Oh, I forgot to mention... I'm starting a vegetable garden! When I bought my house it came with two really nice gardens with built in beds! This years "crop" will be a huge experiment. I've never grown anything before, I've already had to start my seeds twice :lol:, but hopefully I have it right this time! I'm hoping this will cut back on out grocery bills over the summer. If all goes well, I want a green house!


----------



## QtrBel

Yay!!! And You're back! Double Yay! Gardens are easy. All it takes is a little patience, good dirt, water and faith. I've stalled at 20 with 3 that come and and go depending it seems on what meat I eat. Nitrates have a hellish effect. How do you get past the plateau?


----------



## SlideStop

Patience for sure! lol. I think I check them like 100 times a day expecting something to happen :lol: 

Honestly, patience is how a broke my plateau too! Just stuck with eating how I’ve been eating. I was maintaining, and I was happy eating how I was and maintaining at 170. I think what pushed me back to losing was being more active. I’ve been working in the yard a lot, prepping my bed, planting flowers, mowing, etc. I suspect the key to my furthered success will be exercise from this point forward. I may also try to add in intermittent fasting too. But we will see about that! Lol. I can go 16 hours without eating but when I actually this about it, it’s hard! lol


----------



## SlideStop

This is what *EIGHTY POUNDS* looks like!!


----------



## ChasingDreams

That is amazing, good on you! You should be so proud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QtrBel

Incredible the transformation. Looking good!


----------



## WillfullyEccentric

I cannot cannot do keto but I lost a good amount of weight doing moderate low carb (south beach). And then after about 40-50lost I just did CICO (calories in calories out) 

I’m back on the wagon as of today, as I’ve gained a few pounds and I cannot cannot go back to where I was in 2012. Now to be fair that’s like 80 some pounds from where I am but I’m not letting it happen.


----------

